# 2 500 Watt Blackstar LED Grow- 6 Pre 98' Bubba Kush



## sleezy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi everyone if you haven't been following my previous LED grow journals, I am Sleezy. This is my 4th grow now growing under LEDs. I was once a skeptic with the performance with LEDs, but decided to take the plunge and try to grow with these pretty pink lights. I just harvested my last grow, and I was amazed how I got such big, chunky, stanky, and sticky buds. All the rumors that LEDs can't grow big plants or flower big buds are full of BS. My grow journals are proof that LEDs can grow dank buds. Thank you for following my grows. Here is the setup for this grow:

2 500 Watt Blackstar (power draw approx. 608 watts)
House and Garden Nutes
Sunshine #4 mix Soil
Airpots
4 x 4 tent

I have been vegging these girls from clone for 18 days now. I had them in little square pots with FFOF for the first 16 days before they got rootbound and was in desperate need to be transplanted. I transplanted the girls 2 days ago into 3 gallon Airpots into a Sunshine Mix #4 with added perlite. I started feeding them House and Garden Nutes right away. These girls are about 11- 12 inches tall. I plan for them to acclimate under the new lights, (was vegging under 300 w LED) and vegg them for a couple more weeks until they hit around 21-22 inches tall before inducing flowering. So grab a chair and lets start this grow together!


----------



## organicbynature (Nov 5, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your last grow's dry weight, it looks like it won't disappoint! 

Sub'd for this one too.


----------



## cannabuilding (Nov 5, 2011)

looking good so far, sub'ed, cant wait to see them spread there limbs 

Peace


----------



## toughwork (Nov 5, 2011)

what is the temp in your tent? how about watering? how often?


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

toughwork said:


> what is the temp in your tent? how about watering? how often?


Temperature in my tent is around 83 degrees. I water every 2 days. So I water then wait 2 days then water again.


----------



## curly604 (Nov 6, 2011)

what up sleazy looking good in there , how long till the last grow is dried up?


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

curly604 said:


> what up sleazy looking good in there , how long till the last grow is dried up?


Hey curly! Thanks for stopping by! Have you been watching my other grow? It should be dry hopefully by Wednesday.


----------



## curly604 (Nov 6, 2011)

sweet man ya ive been keepin my eye on it looked great before the chop man stoaked to see what the final numbers are.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice, led's are getting there man, if only they weren't so expensive...what part of LA you from?


----------



## curly604 (Nov 6, 2011)

those blackstars hes using arnt even that expensive meta like 5 or 600 a pop delivered not to shabby in my books


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Nice, led's are getting there man, if only they weren't so expensive...what part of LA you from?


Sup meta? Ya these LEDs are in my opinion, "best bang for the buck"! $550 each from eBay directly from the manufacturer. Make sure to click the second link in my signature to view my other harvested grow.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 6, 2011)

curly604 said:


> those blackstars hes using arnt even that expensive meta like 5 or 600 a pop delivered not to shabby in my books


Well, maybe one day. For now I'm sorta on a budget, piecing things together bit by bit...I don't know if I can take a 500 dollar hit all at once...You know, life being broke.......


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Well, maybe one day. For now I'm sorta on a budget, piecing things together bit by bit...I don't know if I can take a 500 dollar hit all at once...You know, life being broke.......


Ya I feel ya! Just stack those chips. To answer your question, I'm from west la, but living in the valley right now.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats insane, checked out your harvest...your drawing a little over 600w? You don't need to run AC?


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Thats insane, checked out your harvest...your drawing a little over 600w? You don't need to run AC?


I set my AC during the summer to 75 degrees, and inside my tent is low 80s. Im telling you these LEDs use very little electricity compared to HID and run way cooler. YOu can literally touch the glass on the light after 18 hours and its is just warm. Its awesome I tell ya!


----------



## cannabuilding (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey sleezy,

Followed your last grow, just a quick question about the shooting powder. Did you use them at full strength, cause i remember reading somewhere in your last thread that the rated dosage sent some leaves to yellow, Could you be kind enough to let me know how much grams of shooting powder you used to 1 litre of water.

Peace, and keep up the great grows.


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

cannabuilding said:


> Hey sleezy,
> 
> Followed your last grow, just a quick question about the shooting powder. Did you use them at full strength, cause i remember reading somewhere in your last thread that the rated dosage sent some leaves to yellow, Could you be kind enough to let me know how much grams of shooting powder you used to 1 litre of water.
> 
> Peace, and keep up the great grows.


Hey canna, I had no issues when I initially used the shooting powder at 2.6g per 1 gallOn in the beginning. When the feeding schedule wanted me to increase to 5.2g I started to get yellow leaves. So I backed off when I saw that and gave them 4.1g per 1 gallon Instead of full strength @ 5.2g. Hope that helps!


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

So the ladies had a good day adjusting to their new pots and new lights. Fed them yesterday full strength nutes week 3 House and Garden. Added some more soil into each Airpot, due to settling. The ladies are all about 12 inches tall now. Very healthy green. Im amazed how well they recovered compared to when I first got them 19 days ago. These LEDs really make the leaves dark vibrant green. I really do believe now that the spectrum from LEDs are much more absorbed vs HID light. THey say 90% of LED spectrum is absorbed vs 10% HID spectrum. Guess that is why HID needs higher volume of light. Loving my ninja LED grows, quiet, efficient and simple.


----------



## cannabuilding (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info sleezy1, girls are looking awesome man, keep up the good work.

Peace


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 8, 2011)

Hell yea sleazy take a look at his thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/390631-stealth-cabinets.html and what LEDs he's using he's pulling insane numbers with a single panel that pulls almost 300watts half what urs are but they use he new insanely bright Cree LEDs the xp-es. I talked a lil about his numbers in ur other thread but at he same cost as two blackstar 500s it has me considering it as a possible alrernative. I was originally going to get this ligh instead of the blackstar when the only offered it in a 14" about two years ago kinda wish I had but the bs was cheaper and i didn't have the money. 

Regardless ur last grow was bitchin lookin forward to this one


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Fed the girls today week 4 nutes. Girls are doing very well, healthy and green. They grew about 3 inches in the last couple days. They are all around 15 inches tall now! I will start flowering around 22-24 inches tall, so about another week. For all you who were following my last grow, my 1st weigh in after a 5 day dry is at 18.44 oz! So I am pretty happy so far, but will re weigh in another week to make sure that weight is accurate. I was hoping for 12 oz and I exceeded that! So hopefully these bubbas produce the same amount for me!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice pull off 600 watts I'd like to see a hps do that lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Nice pull off 600 watts I'd like to see a hps do that lol


Thanks Kaptain! Ya im really happy with my harvest, and have been smoking up a storm!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful girls! 

How much water do you give them? 

I am down in the OC and I have been following LordJin and your grows. I want to combine his air/spray system with LED lights (Kessil maybe) and a pure sativa strain.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful girls!
> 
> How much water do you give them?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mohican! Ya lordjin grows some dank plants! The airspray system with the LEDs sounds killer! Let me know what you decide to use, or ask me anything about LEDs. oh almost forgot, I water my plants 1 1/2 liters every time.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds about right to me. Lol. Damn eh sleazy u see those pics of my led grow I brew up in my thread. Pics from week five and week six one nug porn one under led. Check it out. Hey your la area right?? We may need to get together sometime compare noted and whatnot


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Sounds about right to me. Lol. Damn eh sleazy u see those pics of my led grow I brew up in my thread. Pics from week five and week six one nug porn one under led. Check it out. Hey your la area right?? We may need to get together sometime compare noted and whatnot


Sup Kap? Ill check it out right now. Yup im in the LA area too! In the valley right now. Lordjin and 323cheesy might want to meet up with me too. We should have a smokefest together!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 11, 2011)

Indeed we shall I'm still goin I think u confused about what I moved i had two separate grows led grow is stable and not goin anywhere any time soon  so let the games begin lol harvest in five weeks. U got a ways still on this one but they be lookin nice right now


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 12, 2011)

The girls are really growing pretty fast! They are all about 18 inches tall now, and there is a good possibility that I will be flowering in less than a week! I was not expecting them to grow this fast! They basically grew 7 inches in a week already, so once I hit about 22-24 inches I am going to start my 12/12 cycle.


----------



## curly604 (Nov 12, 2011)

plants are lookin real sexy there sleezy , hey bro on your last grow how many blackstar panels did you use? gonna be the same on this one?


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 12, 2011)

curly604 said:


> plants are lookin real sexy there sleezy , hey bro on your last grow how many blackstar panels did you use? gonna be the same on this one?


Thanks Curly! I used the same exact setup! Except now im using Sunshine Mix #4 and I added a Vornado fan.

Edit: and I am using Airpots this time!


----------



## what what (Nov 12, 2011)

sleezy1 where did you get those curing jars with the swing arm baling style? I live in cali and want to pick them up locally. Thanks


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 12, 2011)

what what said:


> sleezy1 where did you get those curing jars with the swing arm baling style? I live in cali and want to pick them up locally. Thanks


Sup man? I bought them off eBay! Cheap and comes in 6,12,24, etc. best deal online, free shipping. Usually takes about 3-5 days to get


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey sleazy, have you ever tried topping? I've been topping most of my plants and I definitely see more positive results. The blackstars seems to have problem penetrating 2 feet of greens, so I top them and the colas get considerably bigger. I even recently started removing bottom branches to focus the plants energy on the top colas. Have you tried any of this? Ended up taking 12 clones from cleaning up their bottom branches.


----------



## vunwaed (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey sleezy, I followed your last grow..Real nice. What are your temps in that tent?


----------



## what what (Nov 12, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Sup man? I bought them off eBay! Cheap and comes in 6,12,24, etc. best deal online, free shipping. Usually takes about 3-5 days to get


I just searched for 20 min and couldnt find any just like the ones you have. I want just like you have. I tried glass mason jars, ball wire bale jars and so on. Do you have a link to the ones you have? Maybe they sale lots of those jars. What size are yours too? Thanks


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 12, 2011)

what what said:


> I just searched for 20 min and couldnt find any just like the ones you have. I want just like you have. I tried glass mason jars, ball wire bale jars and so on. Do you have a link to the ones you have? Maybe they sale lots of those jars. What size are yours too? Thanks


This is exactly what I have. 1 liter:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1L-Bormioli-Fido-Latch-Lid-Italian-glass-jars-12-pcs-cannister-canning-storage-/170713877817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bf570d39#ht_1900wt_147


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 12, 2011)

vunwaed said:


> Hey sleezy, I followed your last grow..Real nice. What are your temps in that tent?


Hey vunawaed. I have my thermostat in my house set in the summer at 75 degrees. My tent hovers from 80-83 degrees in the summer. Now I have my heater set at 73 degrees, and my tent is about 75-78 degrees


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 12, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Hey sleazy, have you ever tried topping? I've been topping most of my plants and I definitely see more positive results. The blackstars seems to have problem penetrating 2 feet of greens, so I top them and the colas get considerably bigger. I even recently started removing bottom branches to focus the plants energy on the top colas. Have you tried any of this? Ended up taking 12 clones from cleaning up their bottom branches.


Yes I top sometimes, and I plan to remove bottom branches this time so everything is focused up top. Sorry honestly, last grow I was traveling a lot and chasing bitches. So I got kinda lazy and just let everything run on its own besides my feeding... I know im a bad father, but I got a bunch of hot baby mommas to be chasing around!


----------



## Rushed (Nov 16, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Yes I top sometimes, and I plan to remove bottom branches this time so everything is focused up top. Sorry honestly, last grow I was traveling a lot and chasing bitches. So I got kinda lazy and just let everything run on its own besides my feeding... I know im a bad father, but I got a bunch of hot baby mommas to be chasing around!


Go get em Sleezy
Looks like you did all right, not focusing all your energy in your tent.
HMMM in your tent, pitch a tent. Pitch a tent winns!
Look forward to watching another grow with you brother.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sleezy do you notice a considerably different amount of trichomes on the top of your plants vs the bottom? This is really a penetration of light question regarding these lights.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 16, 2011)

Lookin good man any update on weight at all?


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 16, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Sleezy do you notice a considerably different amount of trichomes on the top of your plants vs the bottom? This is really a penetration of light question regarding these lights.


Honestly brokenturtle. My plants were over three feet tall, and I trimmed my plants twice during their life. I had no penetration issues leaving the lights 6 inches away from the top canopy. The trich development was exactly the same. If you go back in my last journal you can see the bottom buds close up and they were full of trichs and dense! So I don't have an issue with penetration


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Lookin good man any update on weight at all?


Just posted it in my other journal. Wanted to wait till everything was bone dry


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice I notice no difference from bottom to too nug besides some slight density change. I actually think the lower ones may be frostier. Don't ask y lol it's my perception lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Nice I notice no difference from bottom to too nug besides some slight density change. I actually think the lower ones may be frostier. Don't ask y lol it's my perception lol


Actually Kron, you are totally right! As you go lower on the plant the density does get smaller, but it did seem frostier at the middle/bottom part of the plant compared to the top colas closest to the light! I thought I was tripping, so I did not mention it!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol well apparent not cuz its that way on my blue dream the lower nugs look like someone at em down and dipped em in a bag of some coke lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Here are some pics three hours after lights out. When the lights are on the girls reach for the sky with their leaves. Right now they have droopy leaves because they are sleeping. Anyways, I will be flowering most likely on Friday because these bitches have been growing fast! I think they grow 1-2 inches a day at least because they are all at 20 inches tall. I will start flowering on Friday because they should be at least 22-24 inches tall by then. This time around I will count the day the girls actually start showing flowers as "Flower Day 1". So when I do flip to flower I will label the journal entry (Day 1 of 12/12) then eventually (Day 9 of 12/12 Flower Day 1). Anyways, enough of the chit chat. Here are some updated pics


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 16, 2011)

Sleepy bitches


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

So my lights just went off today at 1pm. I reset my timer to go back on at 7am tomorrow till 7pm to start my 12/12 cycle. Flowering will begin soon! I also was planning ahead for my next grow, and just bought 10 feminized seeds of Vanilla Kush. Once I get them in the next couple of weeks I will germinate them and throw them under my 300w LED so when these bubba kush are done, I can flower the Vanilla right away. Im hoping to cut down my harvesting time from 3months down to 2 months and harvest every 2 months. There were so many different strains of Kushes I was confused what to get. So I decided to look up cannabis cup winners and bought the 2009 Cannabis Cup winner- Vanilla Kush.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 17, 2011)

Vanilla kush is good stuff man I'm just sad Barney's only does fem seeds now. Fem for the lose


----------



## KillerJah (Nov 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Vanilla kush is good stuff man I'm just sad Barney's only does fem seeds now. Fem for the lose


What's wrong with Feminized seeds?


----------



## KillerJah (Nov 17, 2011)

This gives me motivation for my future LED Northern Lights grow!!!


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 17, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Yes I top sometimes, and I plan to remove bottom branches this time so everything is focused up top. Sorry honestly, last grow I was traveling a lot and chasing bitches. So I got kinda lazy and just let everything run on its own besides my feeding... I know im a bad father, but I got a bunch of hot baby mommas to be chasing around!



First off nice plants.....second, I would really recommend topping bubba kush....she is a notoriously low yielder........topping will greatly improve yield.......I have been growing Pre 98 bubba for a while now and l love it.....it's a hardy ,great tasting, good looking strain.......subbed to see some led bubba nugs : P


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 17, 2011)

KillerJah said:


> What's wrong with Feminized seeds?


Every feminized seed ever produced comes from a Hermed plant and it carries hermetic genetics with it. Some are more stable than others. Some are inherently unstable.


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Vanilla kush is good stuff man I'm just sad Barney's only does fem seeds now. Fem for the lose


Yup I got them from WorldWide Seeds, the breeder was Barney: http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/

There is the link to the seed bank. They had so many seeds I was on their for two days going crazy on which to grow!


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> First off nice plants.....second, I would really recommend topping bubba kush....she is a notoriously low yielder........topping will greatly improve yield.......I have been growing Pre 98 bubba for a while now and l love it.....it's a hardy ,great tasting, good looking strain.......subbed to see some led bubba nugs : P


Thanks for the advice! Send me a link to some of your Pre 98 Bubba so I can compare for my progress! I was going to flower at 22-24 inches, but I was set for friday 12/12. I measured this morning and they are 20-21 inches. WHat height did you flower? How tall did they get? Not excited about you telling me that it is a low yielder!


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Every feminized seed ever produced comes from a Hermed plant and it carries hermetic genetics with it. Some are more stable than others. Some are inherently unstable.


Well I guess this satisfies my daily goal of "learning something new every day". I didn't know that!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 17, 2011)

Some people claim sex can be reversed by colloidal silver or other chemical methods but all this does is produce male pollen sacks on female flowers aka Hermes. So any chemically or light induced selfing are really all the same. Some plants genetically are more sensitive to herm than others these are the fem seeds that u find hat herm a lot. Like reserva privadas sour kush aka headband notorious for hermin. Just be careful with FEM and watch for nannaers u can still get absolute gems from fem seeds. I just stead clear as a general rule but I do run some of the ones I really want


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

well if it works out, ill try to clone em and sell them to u =)


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 17, 2011)

I do not buy clones anymore I just trade because I source them all from people outside clinics and better safe than sorry u get into more trouble buying than u do trading or giving. Nothin personal sleez lol  if ya ever wanna trade some cuts in always down. But let's keep that to pms lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 17, 2011)

Also Barney's gear is fairly stable anyways I just am a super anal retentive mo fo lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I do not buy clones anymore I just trade because I source them all from people outside clinics and better safe than sorry u get into more trouble buying than u do trading or giving. Nothin personal sleez lol  if ya ever wanna trade some cuts in always down. But let's keep that to pms lol



Ok Fo sho! Ill start cloning that Vanilla Kush. What you got for me?


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Also Barney's gear is fairly stable anyways I just am a super anal retentive mo fo lol


Hope you only like anal with some phat assed brazilian booty


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 17, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Send me a link to some of your Pre 98 Bubba so I can compare for my progress! I was going to flower at 22-24 inches, but I was set for friday 12/12. I measured this morning and they are 20-21 inches. WHat height did you flower? How tall did they get? Not excited about you telling me that it is a low yielder!



I don't have a journal but if you don't mind I can post some here or look through my pic album..I have a couple of pics of bubba in there.....I usually start topping at an early age but you can still start now......the goal is to get as many main colas as possible....bubba produces a lot of small buds,no long colas at all........even the main buds will be relatively small.......but the quality makes up for the low yield.....just make sure to top a couple times before the flip if you want to up your yield....


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> I don't have a journal but if you don't mind I can post some here or look through my pic album..I have a couple of pics of bubba in there.....I usually start topping at an early age but you can still start now......the goal is to get as many main colas as possible....bubba produces a lot of small buds,no long colas at all........even the main buds will be relatively small.......but the quality makes up for the low yield.....just make sure to top a couple times before the flip if you want to up your yield....



Damn, im already flipping tomorrow 7am. I think I might top them once during flowering or maybe ill just be lazy and let them "Do their thang" like I always do =)


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah I would consider topping them once right now...get some of those lower shoots to find their way up.....


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok so I ran in there really quick and topped those lil bitches heads off when they were sleeping. Hopefully we will have many headed medusas growing out! These girls are going to wake up confused wondering why their top head got chopped off and why they have to flower! lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

For those who havent followed my previous grow, you probably havent seen what these clones looked like when I first got them. So I copied pics from my other journal here so you can see the missing development of the clones. When I first got them they looked weak, but I knew from experience that my LEDs and my green thumb would make them into beautiful, hot bitches! So here are the pics: This set is when I first picked them up from the dispensary, threw them in FFOF square pots an threw them in a grow box (My first experiment under LED). I threw them under my first LED light which led me to growing with the blackstars, the Light House Hydro 300w LED flowering model. I used this light from start to finish from clone just like my blackstars.


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here are pics when they are still in the grow box but as you can see they are much healthier and the leaves have turned a nice deep healthy green. LED or was it my greenthumb? Id have to say LED, cuz at this point I was just giving them ph'd balanced water in their FFOF soil.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 17, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> For those who havent followed my previous grow, you probably havent seen what these clones looked like when I first got them. So I copied pics from my other journal here so you can see the missing development of the clones. When I first got them they looked weak, but I knew from experience that my LEDs and my green thumb would make them into beautiful, hot bitches! So here are the pics: This set is when I first picked them up from the dispensary, threw them in FFOF square pots an threw them in a grow box (My first experiment under LED). I threw them under my first LED light which led me to growing with the blackstars, the Light House Hydro 300w LED flowering model. I used this light from start to finish from clone just like my blackstars.


Nice looking ladies, great clones, question, how long after transplanting into ffof do you water with anything other than straight water? And what ph are you watering at? Thanks...


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

At this point the lil bitches are being whores and soaking in all those LED lights, until I had to transport due to being rootbound and out of room. I had to erect my other grow tent, which I was going to use to dry my other grow that was soon to be harvested. I had to move that 300w and hang one light in a 3x3 tent waiting until I could harvest my other grow and thus start this journal under the 500 watt Blackstar. Didn't they make a huge recovery in a short time?


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 17, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Nice looking ladies, great clones, question, how long after transplanting into ffof do you water with anything other than straight water? And what ph are you watering at? Thanks...


Thanks Hippy. I start feeding my girls after 21 days in Fox Farm Ocean Forest. I watered with a phd balance water of 5.8-6.0. After day 21 I will take that rootball and throw it in Sunshine Mix #4 and start immediate full strength feeding based on my House and Garden Schedule.


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 17, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks Hippy. I start feeding my girls after 21 days in Fox Farm Ocean Forest. I watered with a phd balance water of 5.8-6.0. After day 21 I will take that rootball and throw it in Sunshine Mix #4 and start immediate full strength feeding based on my House and Garden Schedule.


 Ph for both soil and soilless at 5.8 -6.0, wow, somewhere I was told to do 6.5... Major fu on my part


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 18, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Ph for both soil and soilless at 5.8 -6.0, wow, somewhere I was told to do 6.5... Major fu on my part


Hey maybe Im wrong and my plants are ok with it! Ya im not saying im right, but that is what ive been doing based on my feeding schedule recommendation.


----------



## ReefersMcNasty (Nov 18, 2011)

awesome thread, i will be following this. i'm definitely looking for a very similar set up to your, maybe with a bubbleponic system.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 18, 2011)

I got all kinds of fun stuff buddy but you would probably enjoy the wonder woman. She's a bushy yielder and I got a huge bush of a mother lol. Lol ive had a lovely week online lol every day I wake up to another Hanus baseless accusation lol. This mornings was u take your pics from another forum ha ha ha ha ha. That one was a classic one. Best one I've heard all week lol makes my morning smoke sessions pretty funny lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I got all kinds of fun stuff buddy but you would probably enjoy the wonder woman. She's a bushy yielder and I got a huge bush of a mother lol. Lol ive had a lovely week online lol every day I wake up to another Hanus baseless accusation lol. This mornings was u take your pics from another forum ha ha ha ha ha. That one was a classic one. Best one I've heard all week lol makes my morning smoke sessions pretty funny lol


Does Wonder Woman come with some Superman too? =) Why you up so early? Are you really waking and baking at 8am?


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 18, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> Ph for both soil and soilless at 5.8 -6.0, wow, somewhere I was told to do 6.5... Major fu on my part


 Be interesting to hear what others are PHing to...


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 18, 2011)

So this morning 7am was the official time these girls went into 12/12. This time around I will only count Flowering from when I actually see flowers. So that may be 7-9 days into 12/12 before I start seeing those hairs. Fed them this morning with week 1 flower nutes from House and Garden. The prolonged darkness made the lil ladies very happy when the lights came on, because their leaves were reaching for their energy. So there you go guys, we are in 12/12!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 18, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Does Wonder Woman come with some Superman too? =) Why you up so early? Are you really waking and baking at 8am?


 Lol super man ha ha. I don't sleep well so I'm up early And wake and bake ftw lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 22, 2011)

The girls are really bushing up, and I see signs of female pistils but still no flowers yet. So we are still at Day 0 of flower and on the 5th day since I have switched to 12/12. I topped the girls at 20 inches the day before flower, and it kinda slowed down their growth. They are at 22 inches tall now 5 days into 12/12. Hopefully they will start stretching like crazy soon and get to at least 36 inches tall! Well here are updated pics of the girls.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 22, 2011)

Lookin good in there man


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking good......they wont stretch too much.....and by the looks of it they haven't slowed down.....topping just stopped the main branches growth....it definitely looks like those bottom shoots are finding their way up......


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 22, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> Looking good......they wont stretch too much.....and by the looks of it they haven't slowed down.....topping just stopped the main branches growth....it definitely looks like those bottom shoots are finding their way up......


Thanks! Ya the bottom shoots are definitely catching up! Now I'm just looking for the first signs of flower so I can count the days of actual flower. There are female pistils showing, but I'm not really countin that... Or maybe I should? From my past grows it usually takes 7-9 days to show definite flowers


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 22, 2011)

I start counting the day I put them into 12/12..........bubba always takes 55-60 days from the day I put them into 12/12......


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 22, 2011)

Flower is counted from day of flip generally there will be pics of my led blue dream in my thread momentarily and mother room shots


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 22, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> I start counting the day I put them into 12/12..........bubba always takes 55-60 days from the day I put them into 12/12......


Ugh, ok I was trying to count flowering this time around when I actually start seeing flowers... I guess Ill go back to my normal counting of when I started the flip to 12/12


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Flower is counted from day of flip generally there will be pics of my led blue dream in my thread momentarily and mother room shots


Cool Ill be on the lookout for it then!


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are pics right when the lights went out. Looking bushy and healthy green so far!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 22, 2011)

Just go em up  lol three weeks farther on now though lol  I need to get some current shots


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Woke up this morning and my girls were mad at me! It was a feeding day, but they were wilting and thirsty as shit! Fed them their Flower Week 1 nute and 45 min later I could already tell they were happy again. I just took these pics and they are really really happy! Their leaves are no longer down and wilted but now they are at church singing away with their leaves raised high! Enjoy!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 24, 2011)

Lookin good man lookin good


----------



## curly604 (Nov 24, 2011)

looking very nice sleezy very nice indeed .


----------



## cannabuilding (Nov 25, 2011)

looking great, they are all perked up and loving life  

Peace


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Flowers are definitely showing now and the lower shoots are reaching for the canopy. Girls are 23 inches tall now, but getting very bushy. I thought they would be at least 3 feet tall but I get a feeling that these girls are going to be short little "meatballs". Showed early signs of PM today, so Im running my dehumidifier at night now.. Hope it doesnt get worse or thats another nightmare! But its in the very early stages of flowering and I think I can contain it. Damn Kushes always getting PM..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 27, 2011)

Start spraying serenade man like yesterday lol


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 27, 2011)

You need lots of air flow.....especially with bushy indicas....


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 27, 2011)

Yea concur with that I run an air floor so u get lots of air mix throughout my canopy no pm here or dehumids and I live in la too bro so u can do it with proper air flow


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Start spraying serenade man like yesterday lol


Ya I ordered it on Ebay today, will be here in a couple days.


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 27, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> You need lots of air flow.....especially with bushy indicas....


Im using a different fan this time, and I turn it down during the dark period. I am going to keep it at medium speed and turn on my dehumidifier during the dark period because that is when humidity climbs the highest


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 27, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Ya I ordered it on Ebay today, will be here in a couple days.


 Yea that and kickin ur fan up ought to help I run a 3x3x5 cab with a floor full of holes and a 3x3x1 space under the floor as a chamber that my passive intake pulls air into runnin a 270 cfm 6 inch fan bitchin air flow only leave the fan on during the day but at the momen I'm runnin blue dream so it's not super bushy. I think I'd leave the fan on 24-7 if I was runnin one of my indicas maybe, I ran my agent orange without issue and it was stacked in veg so damn close I had moisture where leaves were touching so I thinned it out a bit. Just feel it out but get buck with that serenade or say goodbye to ur crop. Pm is no joke man. Fuck that shit up now. Remove the leaves wih pm and get em outta there and spray the fuck outta everything.


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Yea that and kickin ur fan up ought to help I run a 3x3x5 cab with a floor full of holes and a 3x3x1 space under the floor as a chamber that my passive intake pulls air into runnin a 270 cfm 6 inch fan bitchin air flow only leave the fan on during the day but at the momen I'm runnin blue dream so it's not super bushy. I think I'd leave the fan on 24-7 if I was runnin one of my indicas maybe, I ran my agent orange without issue and it was stacked in veg so damn close I had moisture where leaves were touching so I thinned it out a bit. Just feel it out but get buck with that serenade or say goodbye to ur crop. Pm is no joke man. Fuck that shit up now. Remove the leaves wih pm and get em outta there and spray the fuck outta everything.


Yup! Couple crops ago, (another OG Kush) had that PM problem out of control. Once the serenade comes Ill spray the fuck out of them and cut the infected leaves. Luckily its only at the very bottom of the canopy and in the very early stages. Also, luckily it is in the early stages of flowering too!


----------



## hippy132 (Nov 27, 2011)

Why turn it down? Let it run all the time... IMO


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah but why waste power? Guess now he knows indicas Leave It on


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ya I won't be turning it low anymore


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 29, 2011)

My Serenade came in this morning. I just finished clipping any leaves with any early signs of PM and I sprayed the shit out of my plants with Serenade. Man this stuff stinks! Like rotten Balsamic Vinaigrette! Hope this stuff works, and doesnt make my plants smell like this permanently! Besides this issue, my plants are really starting to flower and bush up! The leaves are getting thick and the canopy is getting pretty even. Here are some pics right after I applied Serenade to the plants.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 29, 2011)

They are getting bushy......and looking nice......stay on that pm,that stuff is serious....quadruple check your plants......when you think it's gone it usually isn't....


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 29, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> They are getting bushy......and looking nice......stay on that pm,that stuff is serious....quadruple check your plants......when you think it's gone it usually isn't....


Ya I'm staying all over that pm issue! Planning to reapply serenade every 7 days. Keeping my fans on at normal speed all day and turning on my dehumidifier at night. I know how crazy pm can get! Two crops ago I had to chop 2 weeks early due to pm! It was a nightmare!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 29, 2011)

If u can go any higher with the fan do it and leave the dehumid on all the time for a few weeks dry it the fuck out in there bro. Serenade works. If u can spray more often do it I forget how often I did its been so long since I had that issue. Also keep temps low as possible without stuntin growth helps slow pm growth


----------



## sleezy1 (Nov 30, 2011)

So this grow I had to evolve as a grower and make adjustments. I am using new soil, new pots, and new fans. When you add new things or change things up, your expected to get fuk ups! So I made a good save on that early PM. Had to adjust my speed fans, turn on dehumidifier at night, and sprayed serenade. I also had to adjust the amount of times I water my plants now. Before in regular pots I would water every 2 days. I tried doing that with these airpots with sunshine #4 and some added perlite, and these girls are wilting after the second day. Like this morning! So now im going to water these ladies every other day. At least they get more steady stream of nutes! I took pics of the lower canopy to show you guys how I was able to contain the PM. It was early "white spots" at the very bottom of the plant. They have ceased to exist as of now. I might reapply serenade in a week, but I might have caught it and adjusted the environment early.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 30, 2011)

Keel spraying a few weeks after its gone be safe that shit is ruthless


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Finally RIU is back up! What the fuck was up with that crap? Anyways, my ladies are looking healthy, bushy, pm free, and flowers coming in. I have to water now every other day due to my new soil mix. My Vanilla Kush seeds from Barney's Farm came in a few days ago, they are being germinated as we speak. Will probably throw them in soil tomorrow. I think in 6 weeks from seed will be a good height when these Bubbas are done. Well here are some updated pics. They are all about 25 inches tall now. Short fat lil hoes.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 3, 2011)

They are mighty bushy now.......looking good....


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

Did ya lose power like me??


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Did ya lose power like me??


Nope power working !


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

No I meant like Wednesday when we had that crazy ass windstorm lok


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> No I meant like Wednesday when we had that crazy ass windstorm lok


Nope everything was still working!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow u lucky I was out for four days


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just wanted to compare my camera compared to my Iphone 4s camera. The iphone is supposed to have higher megapixels than my actual camera now. What do you guys think? Iphone (these pics) or camera (all other pics).

Oops nevermind, no comparison, because I didnt use flash!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

Mega pixels are important but it's also about optical lense quality as well the iPhone takes bitchin pics u can't go wrong. Your other camera I'd have to compare them so I'm not sure. But optical lense matters ALOT.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't know wtf is going on with this site!! I can't upload my pics and Riu is always down!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 7, 2011)

I dont know whats been going on with RIU, but I tried all day yesterday to upload this update. It is already Day 20 in flower, but I am posting pics from yesterday. I watered my girls yesterday and treated them with another dose of Serenade just in case. Girls are about 27-28 inches tall, and I think they stopped stretching.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Dec 7, 2011)

Man, the stretching period is my most favorite several weeks of a plants life. Explosion in growth. Yours grew very well. Looks like you will have some solid nugs man, GL. I just switched to house and gardens myself and am Incredibly happy with the decision.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 7, 2011)

hippy132 said:


> maybe because you are showing how little these in particular the GLH can do.


? I don't get it... is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 7, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Man, the stretching period is my most favorite several weeks of a plants life. Explosion in growth. Yours grew very well. Looks like you will have some solid nugs man, GL. I just switched to house and gardens myself and am Incredibly happy with the decision.


Great! You will love how easy and how happy your girls will be! I have had problems with burning my plants during the shooting powder phase. When it got to 5.2g of shooting powder per 1 gallon, my plants leaves start turning orange. So I dropped it down to 4.2 grams and didnt have any problems. I guess it might vary from strain to strain. Just a heads up!


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Dec 7, 2011)

I didnt end up getting the shooting powder, just top booster and bud xl. Have you used magic green at all? I tried it for the past two days, and it is the most amazing product ive seen.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 7, 2011)

i use the whole line up. I went to the website, input the veg and flower time, and bought all their products. I used to use magic green, but I got PM from using it without a dehumidifier. So now im kinda scared of using it and don't use it. I should again, now that I have a dehumidifier... They say that shooting powder is the best stuff in House and Garden's lineup. Are you mix and matching nutes?


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Dec 7, 2011)

I used advanced nutrients before, sensi grow and bloom and etc. Now I am only using Aqua flakes A+B, multi zen, bud xl, top booser, drip clean, and magic green. I want to buy the root exe and shooting powder soon, but I just invested in a whole hydro setup, its coming tuesday. I should have the rest of the line in two weeks. THey are coming out with some new products within the next several weeks though. They already came out with some, but you can only buy them in limited places.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 8, 2011)

So I tried once again to water every 2 days, tomorrow being the 2nd day and I think I must have added too much perlite to this sunshine mix #4. Its my first time using it, but I have to water every other day now! Like water, then wait a day then water again! You can kind of tell the plants at lights out starting to wilt. I know by tomorrow morning they will almost look drained. So I had to water tonight at lights out. I know its risky, but I have the air on and the dehumidifier on. I started feeding Bud XL soon after I took these pics. Now is when the buds will really thrive and start developing!


----------



## DinafemHashPlant (Dec 9, 2011)

shitty cant see the pics...Hope u got PM controlled..GL boss


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 9, 2011)

DinafemHashPlant said:


> shitty cant see the pics...Hope u got PM controlled..GL boss


Wtf is going on with RIU? They better fix this shit or I have to find another blog! Anyways, ya the pm is nonexistent now! Adjusted my environment, hooked them up with serenade, and cut all leaves with any hint of pm. Lucky save for me!


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice pics....better with the led off......


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 12, 2011)

So here are the ladies at day 25. Looking good and really starting to bud up fast. I guess it could be the BUD XL kicking in. I did a trim a couple days ago, and rotated all my plants. I was noticing the middle shoots were developing faster than the parts of the plants on the outside. Again, this must be the limitation of the LED "sweet spot". So I rotated the middle shoots to the outside and the outside shoots to the inside so I can have a plant that develops even amount of buds on both sides. Im raised my lights a little higher to help with widening the areas covered by the light. Instead of 6 inches away from the top canopy im more like 10 inches now. So we are almost half way there and things are looking good. Always keeping my eye out for PM and I might spray another dose of Serenade tomorrow just for good measures. But that shit really stinks.. yuck!


----------



## Rushed (Dec 13, 2011)

Just caught up with your thread Sleezy.
Looking gooood!!!!!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 13, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> So here are the ladies at day 25. Looking good and really starting to bud up fast. I guess it could be the BUD XL kicking in. I did a trim a couple days ago, and rotated all my plants. I was noticing the middle shoots were developing faster than the parts of the plants on the outside. Again, this must be the limitation of the LED "sweet spot". So I rotated the middle shoots to the outside and the outside shoots to the inside so I can have a plant that develops even amount of buds on both sides. Im raised my lights a little higher to help with widening the areas covered by the light. Instead of 6 inches away from the top canopy im more like 10 inches now. So we are almost half way there and things are looking good. Always keeping my eye out for PM and I might spray another dose of Serenade tomorrow just for good measures. But that shit really stinks.. yuck!



With LEDs in general brother I know it's real tempting to put em that close but don't its no worth it. You lose lots of spectrum that way. What happens is your diodes begin to spotlight certain parts of the plants and then you lose the effectiveness of the led full spectrum placing them at a minimum of 10 inches is where it's at with your power you could go higher I ran my 240 blackstar at 10 inches and had way better results than when at 5-6. Just a helpful hint. Spectrum begins to mix fully at 10-24 inches. After 24 you really are losing effectiveness IMO. But the lower wattage draw your led the closer I would keep it but like i said you have a bit more juice than I did. 

Lookin solid though man keep up the good work. I pulled the blue dream don't know if you caught that in my thread


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> With LEDs in general brother I know it's real tempting to put em that close but don't its no worth it. You lose lots of spectrum that way. What happens is your diodes begin to spotlight certain parts of the plants and then you lose the effectiveness of the led full spectrum placing them at a minimum of 10 inches is where it's at with your power you could go higher I ran my 240 blackstar at 10 inches and had way better results than when at 5-6. Just a helpful hint. Spectrum begins to mix fully at 10-24 inches. After 24 you really are losing effectiveness IMO. But the lower wattage draw your led the closer I would keep it but like i said you have a bit more juice than I did.
> 
> Lookin solid though man keep up the good work. I pulled the blue dream don't know if you caught that in my thread


Sup Kap? Ya my last couple blackstar grows I was only 6 inches away from the top canopy. I pulled the lights to 10 inches away from the tops this round to see if there would be better results. So I guess you just answered my question! I hope they turn out better with the lights farther away!
BTW I just checked out your grow! Awesome dogg!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here are some pics right at lights out! The ladies are definitely packing on buds noticeably every morning when I open my grow tent! Pretty happy with the progress so far. No PM showing right now. Crossing fingers it never comes back!


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome, these ladies are looking real sexy. im currently growing a pre 98 bubba clone also, so im subbed. cant wait to see your end results.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice man nice I just started my platinum bubba run the other day, no LEDs this time til flower possibly in conjunction with hps. Cost wise the combo makes more sense than firkin over copious amounts of money to pull the yield I want. But I still get full spectrum with the extra penetration I been wanting from more higher powered panels. I'll be going back to full led after a few pulls to get hinge Rollin


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Breathin' Klouds said:


> Awesome, these ladies are looking real sexy. im currently growing a pre 98 bubba clone also, so im subbed. cant wait to see your end results.



Thanks bro! They are doing well these Pre 98s. Just make sure to have the right humidity and proper air circulation, because I was battling PM in the beginning of flowering! Link me to your journal if you have one


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Nice man nice I just started my platinum bubba run the other day, no LEDs this time til flower possibly in conjunction with hps. Cost wise the combo makes more sense than firkin over copious amounts of money to pull the yield I want. But I still get full spectrum with the extra penetration I been wanting from more higher powered panels. I'll be going back to full led after a few pulls to get hinge Rollin


Sounds pretty G'd up with that setup. I don't really worry about yield anymore, because I have a good excess amount of medicine stored up. I still have at least 10 ounces of my last harvest plus excess from my previous two harvests. Building my library of different strains is definitely becoming a reality. After this Pre 98 I have Vanilla Kush from Barney Farms already 2 weeks in from seed. 30 more days and they should be ready to flip once my bubba is done. Pushing them out like a mini factory. But its not for sale, just all for meeeeee to smoke!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2011)

I would have that much too If i wasn't supplying for family lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

It has been about 2 weeks since I put these Barney Farm's Vanilla Kush in Soil after being germinated. I just transplanted them into Sunshine Mix #4 today into bigger containers( was in styrofoam cups), and fed them week 2 veg nutes from House and Garden. Hopefully I didnt feed them too quick because they have been in FFOF for 2 weeks. I am using my 300w Lighthouse Hydro LED to veg these lil seedlings. I am on Day 30 of Flower today for my Bubba Kush, so hopefully these babies will be ready to flip right when the Bubba are done. Here is a glimpse of the seedlings.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

So we are halfway there! The ladies are looking mighty sexy. 30 more days and these buds are going to be fat, overweight lil hoes. Everything looks on schedule.. Just gotta keep up with the serenade and fight that PM till the end. Im pretty sure I got the PM under control, and its my bitch now. Im also pretty happy that my next lineup had a 100% successful germination and seedling survival. Started feeding BUD XL last feed, so the buds are really going to start fattening up over the next few weeks. Here are some pics right at lights out and with the lights on for you. Enjoy!


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 17, 2011)

looking real nice.......


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you worried if god forbid something happens to one of your seedlings? like male or hermie? any back up plants in your closet you are hiding from us?


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Are you worried if god forbid something happens to one of your seedlings? like male or hermie? any back up plants in your closet you are hiding from us?


I purchased 10 feminized seeds from Barney's farm, so I hope everything runs smooth. I think the vanilla kush is my last run before I move to another bigger house. I'll be able to do 25 plants there.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice man, i just moved to a new house myself. Do you plan on still using blackstars at the new house? I got a much bigger space than before and got a 1000w setup, just to make things easier. I still havent fully tuned into led's yet but they are my veg lights for now. Whats your new setup looking like?


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Probably going to get 6 more 500w blackstars. Have 4 4x4 tents and maybe a mother/clone tent. Not till I move I'm April.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice man


----------



## TriPurple (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello, I just received my 500 watt Blackstar & noticed two of the LED lights have no visible light emitting from them. Are they the ultra violet or infrared diodes? I've been following your threads sleey, very educational ....... thanks!!!!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

TriPurple said:


> Hello, I just received my 500 watt Blackstar & noticed two of the LED lights have no visible light emitting from them. Are they the ultra violet or infrared diodes? I've been following your threads sleey, very educational ....... thanks!!!!


Hi TRIPurple! Those two lights that are not visible to the naked eye is completely normal. Don't worry! Thanks for following!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 19, 2011)

You know I wish people would read manufacturer Ads it clearly states there about the diodes. I know why people hate on LEDs so much they buy shit without reading anything and wonder why it's not the king shit of lights. C'mon people do some research about what u purchase before u purchase -_- being awake at six am without a toke makes for a grumpy kaptain.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought you just harvested?


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Everything is looking very good on day 32 of flower. The buds are definitely getting fatter and developing into minature colas already! I dare not to touch the buds anymore, because when I do my fingers instantly become sticky and stinky! Trichs are developing and becoming more prominent. PM is now my bitch, and if I see any signs of it, I saturate the girls with Serenade. Hopefully tomorrow there will be no signs, or I will spray their weekly dose of serenade. I know you can use this stuff till the end of harvest, but I am really trying not to use it, because it smells like shit. Even after a couple of days the smell subsides but I still hate the rotten balsamic vinagrette smell.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 19, 2011)

Yea lol I did but that shit flew lol and I had left my big jar at home and i was away lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks fuckin good man keep it up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Dec 19, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks bro! They are doing well these Pre 98s. Just make sure to have the right humidity and proper air circulation, because I was battling PM in the beginning of flowering! Link me to your journal if you have one


yeah, i think i have the air circulation down pretty good . But i dont have a way of knowing the humidity or temperature yet. I havent invested in a thermometer yet.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 19, 2011)

U can get one from home depot for five bucks does both


----------



## Rushed (Dec 20, 2011)

Starting to look nice and juicey.
You really look like you have it down with your setup Sleesey.
Keep it up.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 20, 2011)

Ive been watching This for awhile, looks great man. Looks like you're proving you don't necessarily need to run a scrog with led. Your plants are looking great! I think my first led purchase is going to be a 240 and to be successful it only has to 1. Equal at least my 150 hps. 2. Lower my cabinet temps so I can get a smaller fan. I think my goals are attainable. Then if all goes well I'd get a little bigger tent and run 2 lights. Thanks for the inspiration!

I'm also kicking around the idea of using a space of 2x4 with a single 500 or 240 on a short light rail


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

How much u pullin off that 150 pretty sure that panel will blow it out the water. But it depends on the style you plan on growing. You will most def lower temps and be able to go to a smaller fan  I generally pull around four ounces off my 240w panel. Scrog or sog with hydro is your best bet for maximum yield. I just did 2 3/4 ounces off a 3 gallon lot on a super rootbound blue dream. I know there was a lot more left in it. I would say off of a single supercropped/scrogged plant under a 240 if pushed hard and a proper high yielding strain you should be able to get up to five I would think. I pulled five off of a 2x3 ebb and flow with about sixteen in a sog style setup. It's a good panel to get into LEDs with I wouldn't go any smaller though  perfect if all your doing is a small personal perpetual.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 20, 2011)

I've yet to get a yield off my cabinet, my last endeavor was going smoothly till my single pant hermied and I chopped it. I think I was on target to get an ounce or 2. I'm not doing one plant anymore though, I've got 6 going right now 12/12 from start. I'd like a light that I can have all these different size plants and get decent penetration still without having to use cd cases to bring smaller babies closer to the light. I'd even consider a 500 in my tiny space if I could have it mounted at the top of the cab and never have to move it or my plants.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

Do the 500 man how bigs your cab and what do u expect to yield.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Rushed said:


> Starting to look nice and juicey.
> You really look like you have it down with your setup Sleesey.
> Keep it up.


Thanks Rushed! Ya after a couple cycles I was able to get the setup down. Now I have the perfect environment for my tent, perfect nutes and light distance all nailed down. I will try to finish this off till the end!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 20, 2011)

supchaka said:


> Ive been watching This for awhile, looks great man. Looks like you're proving you don't necessarily need to run a scrog with led. Your plants are looking great! I think my first led purchase is going to be a 240 and to be successful it only has to 1. Equal at least my 150 hps. 2. Lower my cabinet temps so I can get a smaller fan. I think my goals are attainable. Then if all goes well I'd get a little bigger tent and run 2 lights. Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> I'm also kicking around the idea of using a space of 2x4 with a single 500 or 240 on a short light rail


Hi Supchaka? Thanks for following my grow journals! I wish there were more when I first started growing with LEDs. I learned how to really grow with these leds thru trial and error and now I think I got it all dialed in. Let me know if you have any questions regarding growing with these blackstars. I love these lights, best bang for the buck! I grew in a cab with a 300w LED SCROG my very first grow and yielded over 4 ounces off a Fire OG kush plant in a 5 gallon pot. It did get kinda cramped in there, but it was do able. I would just go straight to the tent setup! I would go with 2 lights in that tent. Instead of one 500w, I would use 2 240w to cover the whole area correctly. When growing with LEDs you will notice that "the sweet spot" is kinda limited. so you would have to distance your light correctly and make sure you have enough lights to cover your whole area. For 6 plants I would use 2 lights. For a cab grow... Depends on how big that cab is, but you can get away with even just 1 240 in there. A 500 might be an overkill in a tight space.


----------



## loved hps love led more (Dec 20, 2011)

looking good in their sleezy great job man , your making me want to get a blackstar now they look to perform quite well especially when you factor in the cost


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep only other led I definattively reccomend is kessils fuckin amazing gpw ratios running those as well as quality. I like a combo of them and blackstars to dial in a real nice spectrum and have a nice footprint.


----------



## loved hps love led more (Dec 20, 2011)

ugcf.info , led friendly forum for all


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 20, 2011)

nice looking buds so far sleezy


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Everything is looking very good on day 32 of flower. The buds are definitely getting fatter and developing into minature colas already! I dare not to touch the buds anymore, because when I do my fingers instantly become sticky and stinky! Trichs are developing and becoming more prominent. PM is now my bitch, and if I see any signs of it, I saturate the girls with Serenade. Hopefully tomorrow there will be no signs, or I will spray their weekly dose of serenade. I know you can use this stuff till the end of harvest, but I am really trying not to use it, because it smells like shit. Even after a couple of days the smell subsides but I still hate the rotten balsamic vinagrette smell.


Oh my god! You have another batch of dank going? See? You're too fast. I can't keep up with all your grows!

Looks super as always... damn.


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Dec 20, 2011)

HELL YEAH, THEM BITCHES IS LOOKING PHAT ! ! !. I wish i could stick my head in there and take a huge muthafunkin whiff.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Oh my god! You have another batch of dank going? See? You're too fast. I can't keep up with all your grows!
> 
> Looks super as always... damn.


Sup Jin& Juicer? I actually have 2 more batches going right now! This Pre 98 Bubba, and some barney farm's Vanilla Kush! Catch up bro, catch up! I will post pics at lights out soon for these Pre 98 Bubba, and I will also post some pics of my seedlings of Vanilla Kush. Glad you like it so far! It means a lot when a bomb ass grower says my shit looks good! =)


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Breathin' Klouds said:


> HELL YEAH, THEM BITCHES IS LOOKING PHAT ! ! !. I wish i could stick my head in there and take a huge muthafunkin whiff.


I feel ya on that one! I sit with my head in my tent with sunglasses on just breathing in that dank...I do it so much they should call me "Whiff Khalifa"!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 20, 2011)

So I decided to show a few updates here and there on the progress of my future grow, Vanilla Kush. I have them under my 300w LED light, in a stealth grow cabinet. I just transplanted them into bigger containers and I can tell they are going to outgrow them and my cabinet before my PRE 98 Bubba is done. So I will try to keep them in here as long as possible, before I erect my other grow tent and throw them in 3 gallon pots so I can flip them to 12/12 right away when this grow is done. Here are some recent pics of these Vanilla Kush.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here are some pics at lights out for day 33. I treated my plants with serenade once again. I think I might just do it once a week until harvest. Anyways, here are some pics of some closeups of the buds. Hope you enjoy! I don't even touch them anymore because it is full of resin already and sticky. It smells already of bomb ass Bubba kush! I think this is going to be one of my best harvest in terms of dankiness, not yield.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 20, 2011)

They are loving them leds for sure.....


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 20, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> They are loving them leds for sure.....


Thanks! Ya they are definitely getting fatter very fast daily! Im amazed how much growth every day I open the tent. Im telling you even at day 28 till now, huge difference!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 20, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Sup Jin& Juicer? I actually have 2 more batches going right now! This Pre 98 Bubba, and some barney farm's Vanilla Kush! Catch up bro, catch up! I will post pics at lights out soon for these Pre 98 Bubba, and I will also post some pics of my seedlings of Vanilla Kush. Glad you like it so far! It means a lot when a bomb ass grower says my shit looks good! =)


Your shit looks great, G. Rep L.A.

Rep and subbed.


----------



## SWUSAZ (Dec 21, 2011)

Sweet stuff for sure


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Here are some pics of the girls on Day 36 of flower.


----------



## Rushed (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice journal Sleezy.
Your always right up on your posts.
A little more than half way and looking better than ever.

Merry X-MASS


----------



## curly604 (Dec 24, 2011)

looking great as always sleezy! happy holidayz bro stay lifted!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 24, 2011)

Lookin good sleez merry Christmas eve sub up to my new thread man it's in my sig.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 25, 2011)

Meh meh meh meh merrrrrrrrryyyy Cristmas!!!!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas Everyone! I decided to start two journals in one. Im just lazy and don't want to make two journals for two different grows in progress. So here is my Vanilla Kush that I started from seed 22 days ago. They are really really exploding with growth the last few days since I transplanted them. I am going to try to leave them in my Grow Cab as long as possible before erecting my other grow tent and transplanting them into 3 gallon containers. I only have one LED light for the grow cab, and I don't want to buy another one. Maybe that one 300w LED can veg them ok in my grow tent until my Pre 98 Bubba is done. We will plan day by day.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are some pics with the lights on. I had to treat my girls with Serenade today, because there is still a small presence of PM roaming around. Still under control, but I still have to treat my ladies with Serenade at least once a week. I am probably sure that I have to use it till the end. The good news is after a few hours the nasty smell subsides and my buds start smelling like Bomb ass Bubba Kush again! Buds are definitely filling out and I can see the outline of what the future colas will look like. The tops are no "Donkey dick" colas, because I topped them, but there are more tops on the girls. I heard bubba is a low yielder so I am glad I topped these girls to maximize my yield. Trichs are definitely coming in by the day and with lights off they are so very frosty already! The smell is beginning to be more and more present as I walk into my room before opening up my tent. Its a pleasant Flowering smell, not too noticeable in my house. Hope you all have a Merry Christmas and get all the presents you wanted!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Anyways, I have been feeding my girls Shooting Powder the last two feeds and it is making my girls fat. I woke up this morning and had to stake the shit out of all my plants because they are getting too heavy and leaning. While I was inspecting, trimming, and staking my plants I took all of them out of the tent. I found some annoying PM on some of my bottom buds from the plants way in the back of the tent. I drowned the shit out of them with Serenade and fed my girls Week 6 Flower Nutes. Hopefully I can continue winning this battle against PM for 21 more days! I hate PM, fuck you! Oh well, just more work to stay on top of it for me. Besides that the buds are starting to turn red hairs, and trichs are getting frostier. Touched the buds today to see if they would smell like serenade, boy was I wrong! Smells DEEEEELLLLICCCCIOUS! Bomb ass Bubba and so very resinous! IM pretty happy with how they are developing, just gotta make sure PM doesn't screw up my last 2 1/2 months of work! Here you guys go!


----------



## Kybudz (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice plants I have a bubba 4 days in flower. did yours stretch bad . hope mine does I just vegged her 35 days from sprout. 12 inchs


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Kybudz said:


> Nice plants I have a bubba 4 days in flower. did yours stretch bad . hope mine does I just vegged her 35 days from sprout. 12 inchs


Actually I was surprised how little they stretched! I started flowering at 22 inches, and they are only 27-28 inches tall! I topped them so they would be fat and bushy


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Just wanted to take some pics for all you right at lights out. Enjoy! Smell ya later!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 27, 2011)

So today I had to erect my other grow tent and transplant my girls from half gallon pots to 3 gallon smart pots today. I transplanted them into sunshine mix #4 with no added perlite this time. I fed them week 3 nutes from House and Garden full strength. These girls are very, very green and healthy. Their main stem is pretty thick and straight. I hope my 300w LED can veg these girls for the next 20 days or so. If I can veg them to be 22-24 inches tall by the time my bubba is done, then I will be able to throw them in my Blackstar tent and start flowering right away. I really hope that is possible! 20 more days of veg will make these girls really tall! I will top them to stunt their growth and keep them bushy. These babies are in the height range of 5-9 inches tall, but that is because I probably transplanted them some shallow and some deeper. I am sure it will all even out soon.


----------



## Kybudz (Dec 27, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Actually I was surprised how little they stretched! I started flowering at 22 inches, and they are only 27-28 inches tall! I topped them so they would be fat and bushy


Wow was scared of that. Live and learn. So I'm lookin about foot and half plant then. Well I'll know next time just hope it turns out half nice as yours


----------



## LeoDiamonds (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Looking grow Sleezy, first time grower, could you help me out a little. I was wanting to go with LEDs, what LED would you recommend for veg and flowering. i was thinking about purchasing 2 blackstar 240 for flowering but not sure on veg. Any thoughts.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 27, 2011)

LeoDiamonds said:


> Good Looking grow Sleezy, first time grower, could you help me out a little. I was wanting to go with LEDs, what LED would you recommend for veg and flowering. i was thinking about purchasing 2 blackstar 240 for flowering but not sure on veg. Any thoughts.


Hows it going Leo? First off, how big is your grow area? How many plants are you planning to grow? Second, you only need to use your Blackstar for both Veg and for FLower! That is the great thing! No changing bulbs, just plug and play! I have used all my LED lights from start to finish. My Vanilla Kush grow right now has been using a 300w LED light from seedling, and you can see all the vigorous growth already! You would be ok with 2 blackstar 240s in a 3x3 tent. If you are going to a 4 x 4 I would use 2 500w blackstars. Maybe you can upgrade to two 500s since you don't need a light for both veg and flower.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kybudz said:


> Wow was scared of that. Live and learn. So I'm lookin about foot and half plant then. Well I'll know next time just hope it turns out half nice as yours



Well maybe youll get lucky and they will stretch more than mine! Are you growing bubba kush or pre-98 bubba kush?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 28, 2011)

Lookin good buddy I'm anxiously awaiting my flip my PBs blue dream and master kush and wonder woman are getting away. The wonder woman's beasting in the water farm. Can't wait to see your vk run man I need to pick some up just been puttin it off tryin to find a solid proven cut so I don't have to deal with possible herm issues from seed. But I gotta make sure it's he pheno I want he vk I had tasted just like vanilla wih that old world kush after taste you haven't tasted since the mid to late 90s fuckin dank man

Keep up he good work and keep it green. If serenades not workin use immunox from specracide it's the shit.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Lookin good buddy I'm anxiously awaiting my flip my PBs blue dream and master kush and wonder woman are getting away. The wonder woman's beasting in the water farm. Can't wait to see your vk run man I need to pick some up just been puttin it off tryin to find a solid proven cut so I don't have to deal with possible herm issues from seed. But I gotta make sure it's he pheno I want he vk I had tasted just like vanilla wih that old world kush after taste you haven't tasted since the mid to late 90s fuckin dank man
> 
> Keep up he good work and keep it green. If serenades not workin use immunox from specracide it's the shit.


Thanks Kron! Ya I am really excited with these Vanilla Kush. I haven't grown from seed in a few years. I can definitely tell the difference. These girls are super strong and growing quick! They have a strong smell to them already! I got these seeds from a website that sells Barney Farms Feminized seeds. Im pretty happy with these seeds so far. 100% germination success, and all healthy looking plants. If you need the website let me know!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh thanks man I got lots o sources for those seeds I just shy away from FEMs watch em like a hawk for Herms. Also watch for your keeper pheno too to mom that bitch out as vk is a keeper for sure if u get the pheno. Not sure how often it shows up but I'm sure quite a bit as everyone I've know to grow it has loved it.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think I do have a keeper pheno who is bigger and stronger than the others. I still have 4 more vk seeds just in case


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 28, 2011)

good shit man I would think the most keeper at least IMO for the way the smoke hit that I liked would be the most afghanicus looking plant because the smoke i had was very full bodied and thick with massive expansion smooth vanilla inhale and exhale of slight vanilla with lots of kush. Straight dank u will enjoy It for sure


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 28, 2011)

The girls made it thru the night perfectly after being transplanted into their new pots and grow tent. I swear they even grew bigger! These plants are one of the healthiest I have seen. I really should take cuttings from these girls and I can't wait till they start flowering.


----------



## Kybudz (Dec 28, 2011)

It's pre98. I have a question . If you don't mind? Did you top your plants in flower. Mine has been in tonight will make 7 nights can I still top her . She is showing no White hairs other than couple little preflowers on the nodes. Thanks


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Kybudz said:


> It's pre98. I have a question . If you don't mind? Did you top your plants in flower. Mine has been in tonight will make 7 nights can I still top her . She is showing no White hairs other than couple little preflowers on the nodes. Thanks


I actually topped kinda late. The day before flower. So you can still if you would like. The pre 98 is looking pretty money right now!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 28, 2011)

Hehehe likin that one in the front left of the group shot the most. Def most afghanicus and then the one in the middle back. The others all appear very similar that I can tell.


----------



## ohmy (Dec 28, 2011)

look good man


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 28, 2011)

ohmy said:


> look good man


Thanks for stopping by OHMY!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 28, 2011)

The girls are looking mighty sexy don't you all think? Words can never describe the beautiful aroma that I have every time I open up this grow tent! I am pretty happy with my skills at LED growing now. Every harvest I get it dialed in more and more. Even problems with PM, I have learned to battle better this grow. The buds I know will be one of the best I have ever grown. Trichs are prominent from early flower, and the buds are so resinous already. Im so excited that both grows are doing well. Once this bubba is done, I will be able to move my Vanilla Kush over to my blackstar tent and start flowering right away! Bomb dank every 2 months? Yielding me 10-18 oz a harvest? This is awesome! I don't even know what the inside of my dispensary looks like anymore. I decided not to grow clones anymore. IF I buy seeds I know they are good genetics, and the plants just seem more viable and healthy. Anyways, here is some bud porn for ya. Hows it looking?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

They are looking good sleezy


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 29, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> The girls are looking mighty sexy don't you all think? Words can never describe the beautiful aroma that I have every time I open up this grow tent! I am pretty happy with my skills at LED growing now. Every harvest I get it dialed in more and more. Even problems with PM, I have learned to battle better this grow. The buds I know will be one of the best I have ever grown. Trichs are prominent from early flower, and the buds are so resinous already. Im so excited that both grows are doing well. Once this bubba is done, I will be able to move my Vanilla Kush over to my blackstar tent and start flowering right away! Bomb dank every 2 months? Yielding me 10-18 oz a harvest? *This is awesome! I don't even know what the inside of my dispensary looks like anymore.* I decided not to grow clones anymore. IF I buy seeds I know they are good genetics, and the plants just seem more viable and healthy. Anyways, here is some bud porn for ya. Hows it looking?



Beautiful mang .......nothing like reaping the rewards of your own harvest.... : P


----------



## tranka32 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm drooling, very nice indeed


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Woooah! These bitches are growing way fast! Look how thick their main stem is and how bushy these bitches are! This is day 27 since I planted the germinated seeds into soil. Since then I transplanted them three times (styrofoam cup, 1/2 gallon pot, now 3 gallon smart pot). I still have 18 more days to go with this Bubba Kush. I never thought 1 300w LED (actual power draw is around 150w) could vegg these plants so well! I am already at 12 inches tall, I really have to stat topping them and trying to slow down their growth a lil. Or maybe once I hit 24 inches I can start flowering with just 1 light? The girls would only be flowering under this 300w for about a week before being moved to the 500w blackstars tent. I don't know what to do yet. These are one of the healthiest plants I have seen! Just look!


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here are some bud shots right at lights out. Hopefully these girls will keep getting more trichs and fatten up even more! Still spraying my serenade religiously because I really don't wanna lose this battle to PM when my buds are so frosty and delicious!


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Dec 30, 2011)

Mmm Mm Those fat lil bitches are looking dangerous.And they will only get more deadly.


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Breathin' Klouds said:


> Mmm Mm Those fat lil bitches are looking dangerous.And they will only get more deadly.


Thanks! I'm guessing your referring to my vanilla kush?


----------



## lordjin (Dec 30, 2011)

They look good and fat already. But watch what those trichs do in the next week or so.

Edit:
Where's the PM?


----------



## sleezy1 (Dec 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> They look good and fat already. But watch what those trichs do in the next week or so.
> 
> Edit:
> Where's the PM?


Ya I'll be looking out Jin. There is barely any visible signs of pm, but if any show up, they are soaked in serenade right away!


----------



## SWUSAZ (Jan 3, 2012)

Sleezy1 I am wondering if you have considered running perpetual cycle? I kind of enjoy getting a harvest every 10-20 days you may not have a bunch of the same strain at once but the variety can make some smile. 
I have a link to my perpetual in my sig check it out if ever bored.


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 3, 2012)

Making my mouth water. Can't wait for mine get some buds going. 12nites of 12/12. You said 43rd day of flowering is that from switching to 12/12 .


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SWUSAZ said:


> Sleezy1 I am wondering if you have considered running perpetual cycle? I kind of enjoy getting a harvest every 10-20 days you may not have a bunch of the same strain at once but the variety can make some smile.
> I have a link to my perpetual in my sig check it out if ever bored.


Hi SWUSAZ! Ive thought about it, but I also realize I am a lazy grower. I have two tents setup now, one for vegg and one for flowering. That is the closest I get to Perpetual cycle! lol. Maybe after I move after my next harvest Ill look into that setup!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kybudz said:


> Making my mouth water. Can't wait for mine get some buds going. 12nites of 12/12. You said 43rd day of flowering is that from switching to 12/12 .


My mouth waters everytime I open up my grow tent and stare at all those developing trichs! I said I was 43 days of flowering from the moment I switched my girls to 12/12.


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok thanks sleezy. Looks like I'm going to have some excitment happening next few weeks. Love this order seeds shit. She done smelling great. Can't wait haveto come look at ur bubba bout everyday


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks hella dank, brother.

Wish I could take some closeups of those trichs.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Looks hella dank, brother.
> 
> Wish I could take some closeups of those trichs.


Sup Jin& Juice? You were right! These girls are really starting to put on those trichs! Ive been at the hospital for the last three days so I wasnt able to give any updates. I will post some "lights out" pics of my Bubba later tonight. I am about to post some Vanilla Kush pics up right now. I wish I had your photography skills so I could show everyone just how frosty things are getting!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I am happy to report that my 300w LED (150w power draw), was able to vegg my Vanilla Kush with no deficiencies so far! I am amazed how such little light could grow 6 bushy, and healthy plants! It is fun to see the different genetics for all the seeds. I have some plants that are short, fat and bushy at 9 inches tall. And I have 4 girls that are 16 inches tall now and pretty bushy also. I don't know if I can go another 11 days of Vegg until my bubba is ready to harvest. They might get really tall by then! I am going to start topping these girls to slow down their growth. The good news is they will be ready to flower right away once my flower tent is ready! Here are some updated pics 2 min after the light went out.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Sup Jin& Juice? You were right! These girls are really starting to put on those trichs! Ive been at the hospital for the last three days so I wasnt able to give any updates. I will post some "lights out" pics of my Bubba later tonight. I am about to post some Vanilla Kush pics up right now. I wish I had your photography skills so I could show everyone just how frosty things are getting!


Hospital? Nothing serious I hope.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hospital? Nothing serious I hope.


Unfortunately, yes. My dad is dying of ALS and went on life support Monday.. This journal kinda keeps my mind away from it. Anyways. Goodluck on your new grow.


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Jan 4, 2012)

Damn dude that sucks about your dad , i feel for you bro. On the upside the Vk's looking great and dont get me started on the frosty nuggets of green gold.


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow them some nice plant man. Sorry to hear about your dad !


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for your concern over my pops. Life is short, make sure you don't take your family or friends for granted! Anyways, back to bizzness. Here are some bud shots of the ladies right at lights out. As you can see the trichs are packing on slowly but surely! Some real good sticky dank growing over here. Enjoy! Off to the hospital!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I have been spending my last few nights in the hospital, so I havent really checked out my girls thoroughly. I would water them and run out the door to the hospital everyday. Today I treated them with Sernade, just to ensure that the PM won't come back. The buds are getting pretty heavy and dense. A few stems were falling over and I had to stake them. Trichs are looking beautiful on all the buds. Havent really checked them under the microscope recently. I will probably later tonight. I plan to harvest Jan 15th, Day 59. Just cuz its a Sunday and I know it will take all day to cut them down. Enjoy!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry about your pops.

Your plants look great.


----------



## curly604 (Jan 6, 2012)

plants are looking great man , sorry to hear of your troubles best wishes bro


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Still Day 50, just some pics with the lights off. Enjoy!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 6, 2012)

Haven't been on riu too much in a long time.. But I'm glad I found this thread! Plants look great yo!My bad if I'm asking a question that's already been answered but I'm on my phone now and pages take forever to load.. How much have you pulled with those LEDs?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Haven't been on riu too much in a long time.. But I'm glad I found this thread! Plants look great yo!My bad if I'm asking a question that's already been answered but I'm on my phone now and pages take forever to load.. How much have you pulled with those LEDs?


Thanks! Welcome back! Most I have pulled off these LEDs was last grow. About 18 oz.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 6, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks! Welcome back! Most I have pulled off these LEDs was last grow. About 18 oz.


whaaaaattttttttttt????? that is crazy.... i dint know u can pull that.. though i dint doubt u can get good yields with led's...... but i didnt think like that... very nice bro.... how much are those blackstars again?? wait did u ebay??


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 6, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks! Welcome back! Most I have pulled off these LEDs was last grow. About 18 oz.


Thanks man! Damn 18oz is pretty good!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 7, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> whaaaaattttttttttt????? that is crazy.... i dint know u can pull that.. though i dint doubt u can get good yields with led's...... but i didnt think like that... very nice bro.... how much are those blackstars again?? wait did u ebay??


I had a pretty good yielding strain last grow. This grow my plants are a foot shorter and fat. I don't think I'll break a pound this grow, but the buds are really Danky. Quality over quantity, this run. I bought my first light on eBay from Gotham hydro for $550 free shipping. The second light I was partially sponsored by them.


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Jan 7, 2012)

UUGHH I think i just came in my shorts


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 7, 2012)

So today I topped three of the tallest girls. They were reaching around 24 inches tall already! So I topped them down to 16-17 inches. The other three girls have different genetics and are short, fat and bushy. I did not top them so I would have a closer even canopy. The smallest three are all about 12 inches tall. I still have 9 more days before I harvest. So I am pretty confident we will be in the 22-28 inch range by that time. I can then sterlize my flower tent and move these Vanilla Kush in there right away. I don't know if there is a big difference between potency between growing from clone and from seed. But everytime I grow from seed, the plant seems to be thicker, bushier, healthier and stronger. The moment you touch the stem your fingers reek already! I can't wait to flower these girls, I am sure they will be real danky and I hope I can yield a good amount from them! I took one cutting from the tallest plant. If it survives I will keep it as a mother plant for the future.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Guess no one really likes my grow or something... Hasnt seem to be much activity on my journal. Guess this journal is mainly for my records. So im writing to myself. Opened tent today, noticed buds getting substantially bigger and denser. Trichs are becoming more and more prominent. See some signs that PM is still around at the base of the plant. None on major buds on top canopy, will continue to use Serenade till the end. Started feeding full strength shooting powder, and immediately noticed "yellowing" of the fan leaves. At 4.2 grams of shooting powder per 1 gallon, no problems. ONce boosted to the recommended dosage of 5.2 g that is when the yellowing really occurred. But, Buds got bigger with the higher dosage. Will try to feed 4.6g next feed. Trichs are milky with some clear. Will try to harvest when there are more amber present. Want a higher CBD level, so I will get FUUUUCKED up! Smells great, resinous. Besides fighting the PM, everything looks great. Good Job Sleezy, this is fun talking to yourself.


----------



## curly604 (Jan 8, 2012)

hahahha what up sleezy! srry i havent been by lately een super busy , girls are looking bulky man congrats! hey got a question for ya man , i too ran into some pm problems this run and was just wondering do you plan on plain water washing your buds that you soaked in serenade? im using the same stuff and was just wondering if it should be washed off or if its good to go cheers man.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 8, 2012)

curly604 said:


> hahahha what up sleezy! srry i havent been by lately een super busy , girls are looking bulky man congrats! hey got a question for ya man , i too ran into some pm problems this run and was just wondering do you plan on plain water washing your buds that you soaked in serenade? im using the same stuff and was just wondering if it should be washed off or if its good to go cheers man.


Wow! Someone replied! Sup curly? Long time no see! Anyways, I was planning to do one more serenade treatment before harvest. I think 7 days later I'll be good to go. After a few days, the serenade disappears and it smells like buds again. There is no need to "wash" your buds with water. I know another grower who just harvested, dried and cured as normal. He used a whole bottle, and he had the dankiest buds.


----------



## curly604 (Jan 8, 2012)

sweet man glad to hear it ya i did a few washes with it a while back and then found a little bit at the base so threw some on again but im pretty close to harvest just makin sure


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Jan 9, 2012)

hey man im here checking out those green/white nuggs. i even took the liberty of using a pic from your last update as a bacground pic for my PC hehehe


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Breathin' Klouds said:


> hey man im here checking out those green/white nuggs. i even took the liberty of using a pic from your last update as a bacground pic for my PC hehehe


Wow! that makes it all worth it right there!! Screensaver status? Thats G!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 9, 2012)

Aww see now thats love right there


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice update man that pre98 bubba is lookin dank af !!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


>


Coming soon!


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 9, 2012)

Say u cuttin Sunday. Mine finally starting form some buds. Them cfls to slow time upgrade. Wish I could afford me some LEDs. Nice man I check your pics everyday. I'm in love with them pre's. Lol


----------



## SWUSAZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking good sad thing the PM fight seems to be a constant.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey, so you're harvesting this weekend? You have to stop my place this Saturday. I'll call you today from my office.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, so you're harvesting this weekend? You have to stop my place this Saturday. I'll call you today from my office.


Saturday sounds good. I have a 1pm appt and a 4pm appointment today. Leave a message if you get my vmail.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kybudz said:


> Say u cuttin Sunday. Mine finally starting form some buds. Them cfls to slow time upgrade. Wish I could afford me some LEDs. Nice man I check your pics everyday. I'm in love with them pre's. Lol


Thanks for checking up! Sunday looks like the day so far!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 10, 2012)

SWUSAZ said:


> Looking good sad thing the PM fight seems to be a constant.


Thanks! Yup fighting it till the end!


----------



## Swiftowl11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow that bubba kush is looking frosty. That blackstar is growing them fat and chunky. Looking very good, keep up the excellent growing.


----------



## pcn3rd (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome Grow Man!! Really loving how great those buds are looking...


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 10, 2012)

So while feeding my girls today, I was checking for PM on the very bottom branches of my girls. Noticed that some fan leaves were covering a few branches and when I moved it I found a whole branch saturated with PM! I guess my serenade application missed that branch, cuz it looked like powder sugar on the bottom popcorn nugs. So I snipped that branch off and threw it in the trash. The bud looked malnurished, weak and not danky at all. The fan leaves were all shriveled up and dead too. The good news is, all the buds that I have been treating with Sernade look DANK AS FUCK! You can tell from the pics its getting really frosty on those buds. Checked the trichs today and found a majority of milky with some amber showing up. I really think sunday (day 59) is a good day to execute these lil sluts. The PM is not spreading since I have been treating religiously, but as I said before there may be a few branches towards the bottom of the plants that may have PM that I will have to toss come harvest day. This will affect my overall weight, but I really am not hurting for any medicine anyways. I do know the buds that are PM free are beautiful, and I gotta pat myself on the back because my growing skills are getting better! So here are some pics everyone. Enjoy!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wooah! These Vanilla Kush are exploding everywhere! I am running out of room in this tent! I am so very impressed that these plants flourished so well under a 300w LED with a power draw of only 150w! Thats like a light bulb in a half isnt it? Wow! I didnt think these plants would be ok under one lil LED light, but no I am pretty confident I can Vegg under this light and switch them to my blackstar tent when it is time to flower! Luckily I am moving these slutty lil girls over to my flower tent on Sunday. Going to start flowering them right away once I move them. They should hit 20 + inches by then. I read the Vanilla Kush is 24" indoors, so I am not expecting a lot of stretch from them. Look how healthy and bushy these girls are!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 10, 2012)

Definitely looking sweeeet.......they are about done.....I cut my bubba at 55 -60 days sometimes all the way till day 65......and that pm is nasty stuff man sometimes it will still be inside the buds where it is not visible to the naked eye........hopefully only that one branch had pm but in my experience that stuff is always hiding deep inside ,.,.,even nice looking buds....


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh, man. I'm so high off my Tahoe. Looking at that bubba is making me higher.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 11, 2012)

Wowzers.... Jus wowzers........haha still lookin rigghhhhhttt my ninja!


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 11, 2012)

Ooh yeah. Standing ovation. My friend they look danky. Believe I stick around for you vanilla flower. Been showing your grow to the old lady trying to get her drawed in to the pretty lights. Them LEDs rock man


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 11, 2012)

jcdws602 said:


> Definitely looking sweeeet.......they are about done.....I cut my bubba at 55 -60 days sometimes all the way till day 65......and that pm is nasty stuff man sometimes it will still be inside the buds where it is not visible to the naked eye........hopefully only that one branch had pm but in my experience that stuff is always hiding deep inside ,.,.,even nice looking buds....



Ya your right, found a couple more lower branches with PM. Treated with serenade again today, just gotta fight it a few more days! Hate this shit! But like I said before, thank god I contained it to at least the lower "popcorn" buds. My primo nugs are PM free thank god!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, man. I'm so high off my Tahoe. Looking at that bubba is making me higher.


I know your Tahoe will make you the highest bro!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 11, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> Wowzers.... Jus wowzers........haha still lookin rigghhhhhttt my ninja!



Hahha, my ninja grow is growing some nice buds under these sexy pink lights


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Kybudz said:


> Ooh yeah. Standing ovation. My friend they look danky. Believe I stick around for you vanilla flower. Been showing your grow to the old lady trying to get her drawed in to the pretty lights. Them LEDs rock man


Thanks man! I am surprised with what these LEDs can do! I am learning more and more about them and better techniques to grow every run. The VK should be sexy as fuck! They are one of the healthiest plants I have grown so far! I am so excited to start flowering them on Sunday. One batch chop, one batch flower! Cranking them out like a little bud factory. Funny thing is that I don't even sell my excess besides my cousin and a couple of friends. The majority of it I smoke all myself!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks man! I am surprised with what these LEDs can do! I am learning more and more about them and better techniques to grow every run. The VK should be sexy as fuck! They are one of the healthiest plants I have grown so far! I am so excited to start flowering them on Sunday. One batch chop, one batch flower! Cranking them out like a little bud factory. Funny thing is that I don't even sell my excess besides my cousin and a couple of friends. The majority of it I smoke all myself!


I'll help you smoke that.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll help you smoke your Tahoe


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> I'll help you smoke your Tahoe


Yes, you will. I'll have an especially crystal encrusted bud ready. The cure is setting in nice. I took a 'perfect OG' hit this morning. Look forward to smoking you out.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes, you will. I'll have an especially crystal encrusted bud ready. The cure is setting in nice. I took a 'perfect OG' hit this morning. Look forward to smoking you out.


Cant wait till you hit my illadelph


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Cant wait till you hit my illadelph


Oh yeah. I'm looking forward to burning some of my crystals in that.


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 11, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks man! I am surprised with what these LEDs can do! I am learning more and more about them and better techniques to grow every run. The VK should be sexy as fuck! They are one of the healthiest plants I have grown so far! I am so excited to start flowering them on Sunday. One batch chop, one batch flower! Cranking them out like a little bud factory. Funny thing is that I don't even sell my excess besides my cousin and a couple of friends. The majority of it I smoke all myself!


 it's great you don't have to buy any. Must be like myself heavy smoker. Lol. But i've not got any where to put more than one veg then one flower. Till I can get a tent and light. Taxes get my shit straight. Like to beable to spring for LEDs. But maybe later if I can a good run when I get my tent. Don't won't to sell any but if that's what it takes to buy LEDs that damn will happen.


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yeah meant to ask how's your father doing. Doing better we hope.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Kybudz said:


> it's great you don't have to buy any. Must be like myself heavy smoker. Lol. But i've not got any where to put more than one veg then one flower. Till I can get a tent and light. Taxes get my shit straight. Like to beable to spring for LEDs. But maybe later if I can a good run when I get my tent. Don't won't to sell any but if that's what it takes to buy LEDs that damn will happen.


Sup Kybudz? Yes I am an everyday smoker, mainly at night when I get back from the gym. I am trying to build a library of different strains in my clost, and keep them in mason jars. Kinda like how wine collectors store their wine, why not buds? When you get your money right I would hook up a 4 x 4 tent with 2 blackstars like me. You will have low energy cost and grow dank buds. Im the guinea pig and you guys can use my grow journals as I do a trial and error documentation growing with LEDs. I am very happy with my lights, so far very reliable, and great results.

My father is ready to go, once we take off his Bipap mask, his CO2 will increase within 6-12 hours and he will subcumb to carbon dioxide narcosis, go into a coma and pass thru heaven's gate. We are just preparing the end and he is saying his goodbyes and preparing for us to pull the plug. Pretty fucked up way to go, but hes been suffering for 4 years now from ALS. He would be in a better place, than here on Earth. Thank god I have an endless supply of dank to knock me out at night....Thanks for your concerns though!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Sup Kybudz? Yes I am an everyday smoker, mainly at night when I get back from the gym. I am trying to build a library of different strains in my clost, and keep them in mason jars. Kinda like how wine collectors store their wine, why not buds? When you get your money right I would hook up a 4 x 4 tent with 2 blackstars like me. You will have low energy cost and grow dank buds. Im the guinea pig and you guys can use my grow journals as I do a trial and error documentation growing with LEDs. I am very happy with my lights, so far very reliable, and great results.
> 
> My father is ready to go, once we take off his Bipap mask, his CO2 will increase within 6-12 hours and he will subcumb to carbon dioxide narcosis, go into a coma and pass thru heaven's gate. We are just preparing the end and he is saying his goodbyes and preparing for us to pull the plug. Pretty fucked up way to go, but hes been suffering for 4 years now from ALS. He would be in a better place, than here on Earth. Thank god I have an endless supply of dank to knock me out at night....Thanks for your concerns though!


Best thoughts and wishes, brother.


----------



## curly604 (Jan 12, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Sup Kybudz? Yes I am an everyday smoker, mainly at night when I get back from the gym. I am trying to build a library of different strains in my clost, and keep them in mason jars. Kinda like how wine collectors store their wine, why not buds? When you get your money right I would hook up a 4 x 4 tent with 2 blackstars like me. You will have low energy cost and grow dank buds. Im the guinea pig and you guys can use my grow journals as I do a trial and error documentation growing with LEDs. I am very happy with my lights, so far very reliable, and great results.
> 
> My father is ready to go, once we take off his Bipap mask, his CO2 will increase within 6-12 hours and he will subcumb to carbon dioxide narcosis, go into a coma and pass thru heaven's gate. We are just preparing the end and he is saying his goodbyes and preparing for us to pull the plug. Pretty fucked up way to go, but hes been suffering for 4 years now from ALS. He would be in a better place, than here on Earth. Thank god I have an endless supply of dank to knock me out at night....Thanks for your concerns though!



your post / journals are very appreciated sleezy always honest good info gotta give a big shout out to ya man you tha shit , my condolences to you and your family peace is always better than pain , stay growin stay lifted and stay happy my friend cheers


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 12, 2012)

curly604 said:


> your post / journals are very appreciated sleezy always honest good info gotta give a big shout out to ya man you tha shit , my condolences to you and your family peace is always better than pain , stay growin stay lifted and stay happy my friend cheers


Thanks Mr. Curly! It means a lot!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well these girls are ready to come down as of now. I have milky trichs with a few amber already. Hopefully by Sunday Ill have even more amber trichs, because my personal preference is higher CBD. Im just nervous ruining my beautiful primo top buds, because there is PM on some branches at the bottom of the plant. There are a few good branches that are infected, but I am planning to give them a H202 bath per LordJin's suggestion. Hopefully I can salvage those infected branches. I used serenade on them, and stopped the growth for now, but things can change in 3 days. The top buds are beautiful. Dense, thick and sticky. Ive squeezed some of the buds a few times and my fingers stick together kinda like the magic smoke glue I used in elementary school. It smells so good i sniff and sniff till i actually start sucking the resin off my fingers. It doesnt really taste like anything, but the smell is so unbearable you want to eat that shit! lol. Im really high right now and being a dumbass. Well here are some Bud Porn for you guys!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Well these girls are ready to come down as of now. I have milky trichs with a few amber already. Hopefully by Sunday Ill have even more amber trichs, because my personal preference is higher CBD. Im just nervous ruining my beautiful primo top buds, because there is PM on some branches at the bottom of the plant. There are a few good branches that are infected, but I am planning to give them a H202 bath per LordJin's suggestion. Hopefully I can salvage those infected branches. I used serenade on them, and stopped the growth for now, but things can change in 3 days. The top buds are beautiful. Dense, thick and sticky. Ive squeezed some of the buds a few times and my fingers stick together kinda like the magic smoke glue I used in elementary school. It smells so good i sniff and sniff till i actually start sucking the resin off my fingers. It doesnt really taste like anything, but the smell is so unbearable you want to eat that shit! lol. Im really high right now and being a dumbass. Well here are some Bud Porn for you guys!


Don't thank me. Thank Jorge. Forget what measurements I said. Just follow Jorge's example.
[video=youtube;S7jE7qzfgQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7jE7qzfgQs&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Dpowdery%2Bmildew%2B bath%26oq%3Dpowdery%2Bmildew%2Bbath%26aq%3Df%26aqi %3D%26aql%3D%26gs_sm%3De%26gs_upl%3D137564l143340l 0l143661l20l20l0l4l2l0l262l3107l0.7.9l16l0[/video]


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 12, 2012)

Going to be some dank sleezy + rep


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 12, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Don't thank me. Thank Jorge. Forget what measurements I said. Just follow Jorge's example.
> [video=youtube;S7jE7qzfgQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7jE7qzfgQs&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Dpowdery%2Bmildew%2B bath%26oq%3Dpowdery%2Bmildew%2Bbath%26aq%3Df%26aqi %3D%26aql%3D%26gs_sm%3De%26gs_upl%3D137564l143340l 0l143661l20l20l0l4l2l0l262l3107l0.7.9l16l0[/video]


Wow that's awesome! Thanks jin!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Wow that's awesome! Thanks jin!


You're welcome. Now don't you feel better seeing Jorge do it?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 12, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You're welcome. Now don't you feel better seeing Jorge do it?



Shit 200-250ml! You told me to buy 2 bottles of that stuff and 2 gallons of distilled water! Damn thank god for this video! Does it ruin my trichs when I put the branches in the bath? If not, I might just bathe my whole entire plant!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 13, 2012)

Jorge is the mr Rogers of weed lol. Such a friendly dude


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 13, 2012)

great stuff, oh to live where its warm ...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Shit 200-250ml! You told me to buy 2 bottles of that stuff and 2 gallons of distilled water! Damn thank god for this video! Does it ruin my trichs when I put the branches in the bath? If not, I might just bathe my whole entire plant!


Yeah, I was high (as I am all the time) and the details of the video were fuzzy to me. That's why I searched for the actual video to post here. But I bet if you used a higher concentration of the h202, it wouldn't hurt your plants really... those big bottles form the drug store are only 3%... that's hardly anything... But yeah, just a cup or so like Jorge does.

It's natural for growers to be afraid of letting their triched up buds get into direct contact with liquid... I know I was. But when you stop to think that resin is oil-based, we have to have faith in the old addage that oil and water never mix. Seeing Jorge's video just confirmed that beyond any shadow of a doubt for me. You can't wash off trichs.

If you have branches that have just a little, I would just save the bath for the bad ones.... Just to save you some labor, bro. I know what trimming bud for hours is like.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well thank god I am harvesting on Sunday, because I am out of room in this Vanilla Kush Tent! I never thought this 300w LED could veg such healthy plants from seed! I am very impressed! I am going to move these girls into the Blackstar tent Saturday night after I sterilize the tent, and start flowering at 7am Sunday. Ill just move the Bubba Kush Plants onto the operating table the night before. I plan to keep these VKs in the dark tomorrow at 11am till Sunday flowering at 7am. These VKs are about 19 inches tall and the smallest is at 14 inches tall. The average final height during flowering for indoor VK is 24 inches tall, so I am pretty confident its time to flower these girls.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

VK lookin' good and ready to bloom


----------



## ShinobiGreen (Jan 13, 2012)

*sleezy1* Thank you for taking the time to document your grow. I'm at the planning phase of my grow and need all the info I can find. I'm really trying to avoid the HPS lights and this is the kind of encouragement I need. Grows from seeds and clones; exactly what I'm trying to do. I have a super-green thumb and I feel like a dumbski for not growing sooner; but now is always the time. 

I'm shooting for a setup that can yield about 10-15 elbows per harvest. That's a lot of lights! Can you PM me any info about how you got sponsored with some of the lights, lol? If my calculations are correct, I'd need about 8-10 1000W leds for this yeah?

Also, BigUps to *LordJin* for sharing that info on washing the plants. Did know you could do that, but makes sense water and oil don't mix.

This thread is awesome and I look forward to future posts. Keep up the good work; America is counting on you!


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 14, 2012)

That vk looking good my man. Guess they hitting flower tent tomorrow. Still sub'd going be fun grow guys hang on!hey sleezy we going to get wet ,dry weight.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

ShinobiGreen said:


> *sleezy1* Thank you for taking the time to document your grow. I'm at the planning phase of my grow and need all the info I can find. I'm really trying to avoid the HPS lights and this is the kind of encouragement I need. Grows from seeds and clones; exactly what I'm trying to do. I have a super-green thumb and I feel like a dumbski for not growing sooner; but now is always the time.
> 
> I'm shooting for a setup that can yield about 10-15 elbows per harvest. That's a lot of lights! Can you PM me any info about how you got sponsored with some of the lights, lol? If my calculations are correct, I'd need about 8-10 1000W leds for this yeah?
> 
> ...


He's right. America is counting on you.


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> He's right. America is counting on you.


Damn man screen saver status, national treasure, maybe a write in canidate 2012!Lol. Keepin this thread for your vk?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

ShinobiGreen said:


> *sleezy1* Thank you for taking the time to document your grow. I'm at the planning phase of my grow and need all the info I can find. I'm really trying to avoid the HPS lights and this is the kind of encouragement I need. Grows from seeds and clones; exactly what I'm trying to do. I have a super-green thumb and I feel like a dumbski for not growing sooner; but now is always the time.
> 
> I'm shooting for a setup that can yield about 10-15 elbows per harvest. That's a lot of lights! Can you PM me any info about how you got sponsored with some of the lights, lol? If my calculations are correct, I'd need about 8-10 1000W leds for this yeah?
> 
> ...


LMAO! I love the "America is counting on you!" that was awesome! I promise to grow weed in the name of the United States! Wow that is quite a big setup you need for that! I would think you would need 18-20 500w Blackstars for that type of yield. That should get you about 10-15 pounds! I got sponsored after I called Gotham Hydro and asked him to check out my grow journal and see if he was interested in sponsoring me. He liked my journal and gave me a hugely discounted blackstar!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Kybudz said:


> That vk looking good my man. Guess they hitting flower tent tomorrow. Still sub'd going be fun grow guys hang on!hey sleezy we going to get wet ,dry weight.



Just finished preparing my operating table for tomorrow's harvest. At pm I will move the Bubba Kush and sterilize my flowering tent. Then about 10 pm after all that nasty bleach smell subsides, I will move the VK (That has been in the dark since 9am) into the flowering tent to start their 12/12 cycle at 7am. I will continue this journal with the VK grow. No need to start a new one, when I already documented the progress from seed already. Sit back and enjoy! I am excited for harvest time!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

So I cleared out the Blackstar Tent and placed all the girls on the operating table. Im excited to cut these bitches down! They are looking thick, sticky, and triched up! I have been flushing for the last 4 days with plain water, and I have milky and amber trichs just like I like it! Enjoy!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sterilized my grow tent and threw these Vanilla Kushes in ready for flower mode starting 7am tomorrow. I love how I am going to harvest tomorrow and I already have a new batch ready to flower! Love a streamline grow op! This will probably be my last grow before I move to another house. So I won't have another batch ready to go. Plus After this vanilla Kush harvest I will be stocked up on weed for the whole year! That will give me the luxury to start a grow whenever I want without being without meds! So heres to a new round! Enjoy!


----------



## curly604 (Jan 14, 2012)

the bubba looks great sleezy! how tall did those girls end up overall? tent floor to top of plant? cheers bud


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

curly604 said:


> the bubba looks great sleezy! how tall did those girls end up overall? tent floor to top of plant? cheers bud


Thanks curly! They look beautiful! I just finish staring at them after I took a measurement for you. To answer your question , they are 31-32 inches tall overall from the floor. 25-26 inches from soil to top canopy. Hope that helps!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 14, 2012)

sleezy how much pertalite u add to your sunshine mix?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> sleezy how much pertalite u add to your sunshine mix?


Sup stranger? Long time no see! I add 25% perlite to my sunshine


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 14, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Sup stranger? Long time no see! I add 25% perlite to my sunshine


that dank u just grew is some shit to be proud of. nice work. im still staring at those pics!! LED really???? 
so if i use a bag of 3.8 compressed #4 how much do i add ? how do i get 25 % of something?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> that dank u just grew is some shit to be proud of. nice work. im still staring at those pics!! LED really????
> so if i use a bag of 3.8 compressed #4 how much do i add ? how do i get 25 % of something?


Thanks Mongo Frog! Im pretty proud of this grow myself! Took 4 runs growing under LEDs to start getting the hang of it. Ya im not skeptical of LEDs anymore! Look how thick and sticky those buds are! Even to the bottom buds! The way I mix my perlite is kinda ghetto. I take my 3 gallon airpot throw line the bottom of the pot of about 3 inches of perlite, then add my sunshine mix and mix it by hand really good. Guess it worked out this time! This is my first time using airpots and sunshine #4. I only use FFOF for clones and seedlings for the first 2 weeks watering with phd water. Then I transplant into the #4 mix with added perlite and voila! Whos says LEDs grow popcorn buds? Direct them to this journal!!


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats sleezy on the harvest. Can't wait for vk start her stuff.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

So I smoked some of LordJIn's amazing dank, and started zoning out looking at my girls on the operating table. I know harvest time is tomorrow morning, but I couldn't help start snipping off fan leaves. I wanted to get a jump start on the harvest before my cousin comes over to help. I took off 80% of the fan leaves with no trichs, and decided to take some pics so you can see the structure of my bud development using LEDs. The buds on the bottom of the plant are not "popcorn", they are actually little rocks. I am pretty confident that these buds wont be losing too much size, because they are hard and triched up pretty good. As LordJin Describes it, the buds kinda feel like they scrape your hand if you brush by a cola. That is the sign of some dank, resinous buds! Im so excited for final way in and smoke! I havent cheated this grow and smoked any buds early... So Im looking forward to the smoke report!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

They look plump and ready to harvest! I could just squeeze them!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> They look ready to harvest!


Wow, I want to help her harvest my unborn kids! lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Jin I called you and you didnt pick up. You busy?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Jin I called you and you didnt pick up. You busy?


This is a delayed post. I just spoke with you, and my teeth are still chattering. Time to smoke a bowl!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> So I smoked some of LordJIn's amazing dank, and started zoning out looking at my girls on the operating table. I know harvest time is tomorrow morning, but I couldn't help start snipping off fan leaves. I wanted to get a jump start on the harvest before my cousin comes over to help. I took off 80% of the fan leaves with no trichs, and decided to take some pics so you can see the structure of my bud development using LEDs. The buds on the bottom of the plant are not "popcorn", they are actually little rocks. I am pretty confident that these buds wont be losing too much size, because they are hard and triched up pretty good. As LordJin Describes it, the buds kinda feel like they scrape your hand if you brush by a cola. That is the sign of some dank, resinous buds! Im so excited for final way in and smoke! I havent cheated this grow and smoked any buds early... So Im looking forward to the smoke report!


I don't see much of a difference or any difference at all between that Bubba structure and an OG.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice update! I like how that bubba looks. Looking forward to the smoke report!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thug Life Baby! Tupac would love my Pre 98 Bubba


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 15, 2012)

Westside!! Hahahahaha! I'm sure he would! Its a shame he ain't here to rap about it.. Damn and I found out yesterday that his producer johnny j died back in 08.... Sad shit


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks good mang!.......they look dense.....bubba is a tasty strain......& the bho from bubba ooooohweeee....


----------



## supchaka (Jan 15, 2012)

So how many plants do you run in the tent again? Like 9 isnt it


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 15, 2012)

supchaka said:


> So how many plants do you run in the tent again? Like 9 isnt it


Sup Chaka? I run 6 plants in my grow tent


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

It's just about noon right now. I rolled out of bed about an hour ago and just had a chicken sandwich with coffee.

I'm now about to light my wake and bake bowl. Ah, I think I'll sit here and think about your harvest.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 15, 2012)

So Im done with a quick trim! Spent a couple hours high off LordJin's Tahoe last night clipping fan leaves, and another 3 1/2 hours clipping more fan leaves. I didnt want to do a very close trim on the buds, because I want to retain those "sugar leaves" as much as I can for some Kief! These Bubbas actually werent very hard to trim, because of the higher bud to leaf ratio. I can't tell ya how dense, hard and sticky these buds are. The Kush smell is definitely more prominent since I flushed them. Instead of the sweet smell, its more of that danky fuely Kush smell. So Im pretty happy so far! Now is in my opinion, the most important part of developing taste, potency, and moisture....Drying and Curing. To be honest, I screwed up a couple harvest by either chopping too early, drying too long, not drying enough, rough handling, etc. Not this time!! Trial and error baby. Im not going to take them down until I can break a stem, not just bend, a crackle break. Anyways, Im kinda tired and just want to smoke some Bomb Tahoe OG by master grower LordJin and chill. I still have to do one more update on my Vanilla Kush and im outro!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 15, 2012)

So the day has come for my teenage girls to become full figured, feminized, fruit bearing sluts. I cant wait to see their sexy curves develop, and their hairy vaginas start sprouting before I have to start shaving them brazilian styles! These lil bitches are curvy already and full figured. Tits and ass for sure off these Vanilla Kush. So sit back and watch my sexy girls become Victoria Secret Models.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> So Im done with a quick trim! Spent a couple hours high off LordJin's Tahoe last night clipping fan leaves, and another 3 1/2 hours clipping more fan leaves. I didnt want to do a very close trim on the buds, because I want to retain those "sugar leaves" as much as I can for some Kief! These Bubbas actually werent very hard to trim, because of the higher bud to leaf ratio. I can't tell ya how dense, hard and sticky these buds are. The Kush smell is definitely more prominent since I flushed them. Instead of the sweet smell, its more of that danky fuely Kush smell. So Im pretty happy so far! Now is in my opinion, the most important part of developing taste, potency, and moisture....Drying and Curing. To be honest, I screwed up a couple harvest by either chopping too early, drying too long, not drying enough, rough handling, etc. Not this time!! Trial and error baby. Im not going to take them down until I can break a stem, not just bend, a crackle break. Anyways, Im kinda tired and just want to smoke some Bomb Tahoe OG by master grower LordJin and chill. I still have to do one more update on my Vanilla Kush and im outro!


Looks bomb. Congrats on finishing. Now you can get high and take a hot bubble bath. Lol.

It looks like a clean chop. You controlled the PM very well. I look forward to that cure.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> So the day has come for my teenage girls to become full figured, feminized, fruit bearing sluts. I cant wait to see their sexy curves develop, and their hairy vaginas start sprouting before I have to start shaving them brazilian styles! These lil bitches are curvy already and full figured. Tits and ass for sure off these Vanilla Kush. So sit back and watch my sexy girls become Victoria Secret Models.


I am forever subscribed to your journals.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

Brazilian-American curve Goddess. She's pretty big in the hip hop type magazines (for obvious reason). I'm currently in communication with her. She's 420 friendly and loves our idea for the site.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Brazilian-American curve Goddess. She's pretty big in the hip hop type magazines (for obvious reason). I'm currently in communication with her. She's 420 friendly and loves our idea for the site.


Im in love! I want to be inside her.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Im in love! I want to be inside her.


Let's get her inside our magazine. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;o6TUhx2wX0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6TUhx2wX0M[/video]
Laid back, homeboy. Laid back.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 16, 2012)

That Tahoe is sooooo bomb! Love this song. we should do a remake "Jin & Sleezy1", you can ride on my handlebars.lol


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> That Tahoe is sooooo bomb! Love this song. we should do a remake "Jin & Sleezy1", you can ride on my handlebars.lol


I realized I was a seed all this time waiting for you to just add water.


----------



## curly604 (Jan 17, 2012)

hey sleezy what up , had anther question for ya brotha man how far away did ya have your blackstars awy from the canopy when flowering last round?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> hey sleezy what up , had anther question for ya brotha man how far away did ya have your blackstars awy from the canopy when flowering last round?


The first time I had it 4-6 inches away. That was a big No No! I found out thru trial and error the best distance is 10 inches away from the top canopy. You need the blackstars at least 10-14 inches away from the top canopy to utilize the full spectrum of the light. Penetration is not an issue if you can tell from my grow journal. So I would say 10 INCHES is best!


----------



## curly604 (Jan 17, 2012)

sick man thank you so much that sounds good man ya my general idea is 10 - 20 inches away but it seems ya got a good light to spread ratio goin on man. cheers buddy thanks alot


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 17, 2012)

Bubba looks good sleezy ! Can't wait see some flowers on your vk. +rep my man!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kybudz said:


> Bubba looks good sleezy ! Can't wait see some flowers on your vk. +rep my man!


Think in about 7 more days there will be some pubic hair growing on the ladies


----------



## ShinobiGreen (Jan 19, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> LMAO! I love the "America is counting on you!" that was awesome! I promise to grow weed in the name of the United States! Wow that is quite a big setup you need for that! I would think you would need 18-20 500w Blackstars for that type of yield. That should get you about 10-15 pounds! I got sponsored after I called Gotham Hydro and asked him to check out my grow journal and see if he was interested in sponsoring me. He liked my journal and gave me a hugely discounted blackstar!


sleezy1, thanks for the info about the sponsorship, and as far as the America comment, herb is the healing of the nation. CA was in trouble before they changed things around. 

I had to rethink the led setup and opt for HPS as 18-20 blackstars aren't in the budget at the time. Thanks again, and your harvest looks incredible. I'll be following the vk journals.


----------



## cannabuilding (Jan 19, 2012)

hey sleezy, good grow as always mate, buds look dank, those blackstars really do perform, amazing 

Keep up the good work, peace to all


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 19, 2012)

Got any weight my friend. Ordered my lights and tent . Today should be here in next 7-10 days long ass shipping..but at least it be here for last three weeks of my bubba. Check my sig thread grow.if you get time or any one else that wants to. All criticism appreciated. Order 4x4. But 400watt. Can't afford blackstar.maybe after 1st havest. I'm going sell enough to cover new tent and LEDs like you got. I repped you and lordjin for being good peps


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

Kybudz said:


> Got any weight my friend. Ordered my lights and tent . Today should be here in next 7-10 days long ass shipping..but at least it be here for last three weeks of my bubba. Check my sig thread grow.if you get time or any one else that wants to. All criticism appreciated. Order 4x4. But 400watt. Can't afford blackstar.maybe after 1st havest. I'm going sell enough to cover new tent and LEDs like you got. I repped you and lordjin for being good peps


Rep for you.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates, I was busy with a cold and buying a new car... Today I checked the girls and they were crispy on the outside with a stem that crackled when bent. So I spent half the day manicuring the buds for jarring. Ill tell you what, I really hate Harvesting! So halfway thru the day I got pissed off and only took the primo buds and manicured, and the bottom buds I just ripped off by hand and threw them in a plastic bag. I have probably 2-3 ounces of bottom buds, which I am now making Kief out of it. Im just a spoiled grower now and have an excess of supply. Back in the day I would have tried to smoke the stems to get high. Now If I find a bud on the floor I throw it away! Same with bottom buds, I get irritated and just rip em off and say "Ill make Kief out of it!" lol. The Pre 98 Bubba has a really strong Pine/Coffee smell to it, and it never had a grassy smell while drying. I smoked a bowl Wednesday morning of Fluff and I spent 3 hours cleaning every inch of my house, and I actually enjoyed it! So this high is pretty strong already! Not quite like LordJIns Tahoe OG, but maybe after a 3 week cure it might get there. Right now I have all the buds in Mason jars with the tops open in a dark closet. Plan to close em completely in 2 days, per LordJin's Instruction. My final weight of the Primo Buds is 10oz. And like I mentioned before I probably have another 2-3 ounces in sugar cuttings and popcorn bottom buds. Anyone want them before I throw that away too? lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Umm.. I thought these girls were supposed to be only 24 inches tall when done? I just measured them and they are 27 inches tall! Shiet! From my experience my girls will stretch for up to 14 days of flower. I think these girls might be getting too tall, and I topped them! Anyways, nothing much going on, besides the stretch and looking green and healthy. Boring until the flowers start coming!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks great. I gotta try that LED shit.

Hey, what do you think of these two chicks? The dudes at my journal gave 'em the thumbs down. Can you believe those spoiled bastards? They want a Playboy model every time now. In reality, these two are hot enough to be Playboy Special Editions models or Cyber girl of the week. Not that they're all that, but Playboy has gone to shit.


----------



## curly604 (Jan 19, 2012)

plants are looking great sleezy and thats a nice harvest for sure! was it the round before this the one ya got 18 ounces on ? 

and hey lordjin those bitches be pretty damn fine your boys are trippin haha i like the pale redhead one fuckin sexy man cheers!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> plants are looking great sleezy and thats a nice harvest for sure! was it the round before this the one ya got 18 ounces on ?
> 
> and hey lordjin those bitches be pretty damn fine your boys are trippin haha i like the pale redhead one fuckin sexy man cheers!


Peace and rep. The redhead is a sweetie. She just emailed me a bunch of HUGE photos of herself. One of them showcases her nude figure quite nicely. Just a simple, full body standing shot naked in heels. She is really very nice. I think I can work with both of them, too. Thank you for your positive input.


----------



## curly604 (Jan 19, 2012)

would love to see a nude shot of her any way ya can pm it to me ?


----------



## curly604 (Jan 19, 2012)

or post it in here


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

curly604 said:


> or post it in here














Keep in mind that I didn't shoot these. I'm gonna make her look hella better.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 20, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates, I was busy with a cold and buying a new car... Today I checked the girls and they were crispy on the outside with a stem that crackled when bent. So I spent half the day manicuring the buds for jarring. Ill tell you what, I really hate Harvesting! So halfway thru the day I got pissed off and only took the primo buds and manicured, and the bottom buds I just ripped off by hand and threw them in a plastic bag. I have probably 2-3 ounces of bottom buds, which I am now making Kief out of it. Im just a spoiled grower now and have an excess of supply. Back in the day I would have tried to smoke the stems to get high. Now If I find a bud on the floor I throw it away! Same with bottom buds, I get irritated and just rip em off and say "Ill make Kief out of it!" lol. The Pre 98 Bubba has a really strong Pine/Coffee smell to it, and it never had a grassy smell while drying. I smoked a bowl Wednesday morning of Fluff and I spent 3 hours cleaning every inch of my house, and I actually enjoyed it! So this high is pretty strong already! Not quite like LordJIns Tahoe OG, but maybe after a 3 week cure it might get there. Right now I have all the buds in Mason jars with the tops open in a dark closet. Plan to close em completely in 2 days, per LordJin's Instruction. My final weight of the Primo Buds is 10oz. And like I mentioned before I probably have another 2-3 ounces in sugar cuttings and popcorn bottom buds. Anyone want them before I throw that away too? lol



They look really good mang,& I feel ya harvesting suuxx arss.......but hey I'll take some of those sugar cuttings and popcorn bottom buds all day.......really though...you should make some concentrate with all that........some ice wax or bho..........


----------



## curly604 (Jan 20, 2012)

damnnnn....... that is amazing thanks again lordjin please tell her she has a fan or a few lol!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

curly604 said:


> damnnnn....... that is amazing thanks again lordjin please tell her she has a fan or a few lol!


You are welcome in my current Journal, Curly. All your FemCult questions are answered there. Peace. And I quoted your positive review of Lauren over there... it sparked a "Lauren fan movement." Lol.


----------



## curly604 (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You are welcome in my current Journal, Curly. All your FemCult questions are answered there. Peace. And I quoted your positive review of Lauren over there... it sparked a "Lauren fan movement." Lol.


sweet man i will check it out for sure!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy New Year, Dragon.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry I have been MIA for a while. I have been dealing with a few things on the side and did not really have time to update my journal. My Vanilla Kush has exploded unfortunately. I topped these girls early in Vegg and they have contiuned to stretch like a mother fucker. Everywhere I read about this strain told me that the finished height would be 24 inches indoors. Well today at Day 12 of flower the tallest plants are 36 inches tall! WTF! The weirdest thing is that I have 2 plants that are short and bushy, hovering around 24 inches tall, but they other 4 I don't know what the hell is going on. So here are some pics for those of you that are following this journal still.


----------



## missnu (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't looked into LEDs but I will say in pictures it looks like a plant party.


----------



## missnu (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow those are really stretchy. Have you grown this strain before?


----------



## curly604 (Jan 26, 2012)

what up sleezy , things are looking good man , got question for ya do you have a can filter in your tent? or one in the room or something or is smell not an issue for ya? if you do use one what size and how many cfm's you running through it? i have two 300w units on the way soon and hope to have a canopy similar to yours but im an appartment grower and im sketchin on smell i got a can filter but its a small guy and the fan that runs through it is maybe 400cfm but after all it is just a 4x4 space any words of advice would help cheers man.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

missnu said:


> Wow those are really stretchy. Have you grown this strain before?


Nope, grew these from seed from Barney Farms. Wanted to try something different. I flowered them at 20 inches tall, they were supposed to be max 24 when finished. I topped the shit out of them too, look how stretchy they are, I had to raise my lights like 3 times!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

curly604 said:


> what up sleezy , things are looking good man , got question for ya do you have a can filter in your tent? or one in the room or something or is smell not an issue for ya? if you do use one what size and how many cfm's you running through it? i have two 300w units on the way soon and hope to have a canopy similar to yours but im an appartment grower and im sketchin on smell i got a can filter but its a small guy and the fan that runs through it is maybe 400cfm but after all it is just a 4x4 space any words of advice would help cheers man.


Sup Curly. I don't use any filters! Do you believe that? I use 4 gonzo odor bags to control my smell. let me tell ya, they work! I got mine from Home Depot, but if your not in the us you can find them on Ebay. They are these volcanic rocks that somehow attract all the odor. I swear by them!


----------



## curly604 (Jan 26, 2012)

sweet thanks alot man i will have to check those out , im gonna have big 6 plants in 8 liter air pots in coco hoping to get close to a P dried so maybe if i can find them i will grab one or two of those bags man, i also use ONA products which are great but it seems for me they either have something to strong or not strong enough for my space thanks again man cheers.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Sorry I have been MIA for a while. I have been dealing with a few things on the side and did not really have time to update my journal. My Vanilla Kush has exploded unfortunately. I topped these girls early in Vegg and they have contiuned to stretch like a mother fucker. Everywhere I read about this strain told me that the finished height would be 24 inches indoors. Well today at Day 12 of flower the tallest plants are 36 inches tall! WTF! The weirdest thing is that I have 2 plants that are short and bushy, hovering around 24 inches tall, but they other 4 I don't know what the hell is going on. So here are some pics for those of you that are following this journal still.


Hoo boy! Them stalks did shoot up. I will say this, though, that shit looks robust and healthy. The thick purple striped stems look promising and the early flowers are beautiful.

Why did some stretch and others no? It's just genetic variance among the cut family, bro. There's no way you could have seen that coming. My Platinum OG did the same thing. Can you imagine me trying to cram a 4 foot tall plant in my box? Yeah, it was ugly. Look on the bright side, at least you're not running HID. Then you'd really have a problem.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are some pics of these ladies at lights out. These girls have stretched a lot, but they are very healthy. You should check out the tree trunk growing down below! From the pics you can see how different the genetics are for these girls. I have some at 36 inches, some at 27 inches and one at 24 inches. Long and lanky with more sativa like leaves, short and fat like Kush leaves. WTF? Oh well, always fun growing a new strain you never grown before!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuck, that is wide variance. Weird.

Those stretchy ones are perfect for scrogging.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Sleezy1,

Was pointed to search for you and your threads in another post. I've so far read most of your threads, and I am wholly impressed with the pulls your getting from the dual Balckstars.

I have only been supplementing with LED light, a 90W 6 band Lighthouse Hydro UFO. So far I like it, but it is only a supplmentation to my 600W.

Very nice job on your grows. I have grown out the Vanilla Kush a little bit myself, and have found a keeper pheno that turns black at five weeks flowering, with or without temperature variation. If you want to check her out, click here.

I could be wrong in this, but my guess would be to keep an eye on your two indica-dominant phenotypes...the smaller, bushier ones.

Odds are, those are going to be the ones you may end up keeping, as the keeper phenotypes I have seen with Vanilla Kush are typically more indica-dominant and on the shorter side.

Just my two cents. +rep on some great LED grows and information.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Snafu1236 said:


> Hey Sleezy1,
> 
> Was pointed to search for you and your threads in another post. I've so far read most of your threads, and I am wholly impressed with the pulls your getting from the dual Balckstars.
> 
> ...


Hey Snafu!

Thanks for looking me up, and thanks for your complement! I checked out your Black Vanilla Kush, and it looks crazy! Ill be on the lookout for that phenotype in my collection of plants! Ill be checking out your journal to compare bud to bud, just to make sure everything is turning out ok! Thanks again!


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking. Great


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 30, 2012)

Ditto that! Nice work!


----------



## cannabuilding (Feb 11, 2012)

look great as always sleazy, Keep up the good work man, Peace to all.


----------



## curly604 (Feb 11, 2012)

sleezy! whatup man hows the garden looking? been a while since the last update would love to see how things are rollin cheers man peace.


----------



## Kybudz (Feb 12, 2012)

How you doing sleezy .what was weight on ur pre98 .been busy not keeping up may have missed it . VK ,looks nice.


----------



## PARforGreen (Feb 14, 2012)

Aw sleezy what happen? i just read your entire thread and now i want to know about that vanilla kush.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Feb 16, 2012)

Yea brah how'd it come out


----------



## sleezy1 (Feb 16, 2012)

So obviously i haven't been on RIU. Been going thru a lot lately. I got a dying dad who is taking a lot of my time, I have a pending court trial (un drug related), fought bronchitis for 1 month (havent even smoked in 3 weeks), and running two companies. Sorry to all you that have been missing my updates. I have just been overwhelmed, stressed, depressed etc. So enough of my personal life.

I threw out one of my VK that was for some reason a fucking lil runt, and she was so bushy she was getting PM, so that was all the excuse I needed to kill the bitch. Im down to 5 plants with a height of 45-47 inches tall! Definitely a lot taller than expected. That lil runt bitch was ruining my light distance anyways, and I was running out of major room. I am surprised these girls are still alive from all the neglect, but they are healthy and thriving. There is a huge difference, in my opinion growing from seed and from clone. These plants are way more vivacious, and I can tell way more potent. If I rub up on a stem, it reeks so bad if I don't wash my hands right away I will get a headache. These are going to be pretty damn potent buds I know. I think from clones, they genetics are weaker from being cloned for so many generations and the dispensary could give two shits. So I think I will be growing from seed from now on. I thought it was issues with my nutes, etc. but I am leaning towards genetics etc. My battery was kinda weak when I took these pics, so the flash didn't really show these plants very well. I will take lights out pics later so you can see the real plants. Umm... I topped these girls and they still stretched like a mother fucker. I now will have 4 2 feet long colas each on all the plants I did topp. I think I topped 3 of the 5, so we should have some major donkey dicks if things turn out right. Ok good to see you guys, hopefully I will stay on top of my journals, I really didn't think anyone would really mind if I went MIA for a while. Hopefully I beat this faggot ass case, cuz I really don't feel like going to LA county for a while. And hopefully my dad dies peacefully soon, and all this bullshit will be behind me. Laters


----------



## sleezy1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kybudz said:


> How you doing sleezy .what was weight on ur pre98 .been busy not keeping up may have missed it . VK ,looks nice.


Sup KYBUDS, my dry weight on my 2 feet midget bitches came out to 11 oz. Since I couldnt smoke for the last few weeks, my friends have been whoring out on it telling me it is bomb shit. I don't know yet. I will tonight though. First time Ill be smoking in 3 weeks. Ive had such an excess I actually sold 3 oz of it, because I will soon be harvesting my VK in another 4 weeks. Those donkey dick bitches should yielded me about another 16-20oz, well see. Too much weed to smoke!


----------



## curly604 (Feb 17, 2012)

what up sleezy glad to see you back around man , damn those beezies look fine as fuck and you aint kidding about the height man wow! thats alright those cola's look like they gonna come out huge cheers man peace and happy growing.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> So obviously i haven't been on RIU. Been going thru a lot lately. I got a dying dad who is taking a lot of my time, I have a pending court trial (un drug related), fought bronchitis for 1 month (havent even smoked in 3 weeks), and running two companies. Sorry to all you that have been missing my updates. I have just been overwhelmed, stressed, depressed etc. So enough of my personal life.
> 
> I threw out one of my VK that was for some reason a fucking lil runt, and she was so bushy she was getting PM, so that was all the excuse I needed to kill the bitch. Im down to 5 plants with a height of 45-47 inches tall! Definitely a lot taller than expected. That lil runt bitch was ruining my light distance anyways, and I was running out of major room. I am surprised these girls are still alive from all the neglect, but they are healthy and thriving. There is a huge difference, in my opinion growing from seed and from clone. These plants are way more vivacious, and I can tell way more potent. If I rub up on a stem, it reeks so bad if I don't wash my hands right away I will get a headache. These are going to be pretty damn potent buds I know. I think from clones, they genetics are weaker from being cloned for so many generations and the dispensary could give two shits. So I think I will be growing from seed from now on. I thought it was issues with my nutes, etc. but I am leaning towards genetics etc. My battery was kinda weak when I took these pics, so the flash didn't really show these plants very well. I will take lights out pics later so you can see the real plants. Umm... I topped these girls and they still stretched like a mother fucker. I now will have 4 2 feet long colas each on all the plants I did topp. I think I topped 3 of the 5, so we should have some major donkey dicks if things turn out right. Ok good to see you guys, hopefully I will stay on top of my journals, I really didn't think anyone would really mind if I went MIA for a while. Hopefully I beat this faggot ass case, cuz I really don't feel like going to LA county for a while. And hopefully my dad dies peacefully soon, and all this bullshit will be behind me. Laters


What companies?

Edit:
Oh, fuck. Did I read that right? I hope you're kidding about LA County. Someone like you would be sooooooo fucked if he went in. I know some pretty hard Mexican boys almost died after one weekend in there. These were big dudes, too... huge arms covered in tattoos and everything... and THEY wanted out after two days. If you're not Mexican, Black, or White Power, you are royally fucked. Pray you don't go in.

First rule, second rule, and third rule... NEVER, NEVER, NEVER end up in County. Dude, I'll pray for you. I seriously wouldn't wish County on my worst enemy.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 18, 2012)

Update is looking nice man! I'm sorry to hear about ur dad dude... Wish yall the best!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What companies?
> 
> Edit:
> Oh, fuck. Did I read that right? I hope you're kidding about LA County. Someone like you would be sooooooo fucked if he went in. I know some pretty hard Mexican boys almost died after one weekend in there. These were big dudes, too... huge arms covered in tattoos and everything... and THEY wanted out after two days. If you're not Mexican, Black, or White Power, you are royally fucked. Pray you don't go in.
> ...


Way to put his mind at ease man


----------



## sleezy1 (Feb 18, 2012)

It's cool. I got a good case, good lawyer, and no stranger to county. Only people who haven't been in there make "Hollywood jail" stories up. Not tripping.


----------



## Kybudz (Feb 19, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Sup KYBUDS, my dry weight on my 2 feet midget bitches came out to 11 oz. Since I couldnt smoke for the last few weeks, my friends have been whoring out on it telling me it is bomb shit. I don't know yet. I will tonight though. First time Ill be smoking in 3 weeks. Ive had such an excess I actually sold 3 oz of it, because I will soon be harvesting my VK in another 4 weeks. Those donkey dick bitches should yielded me about another 16-20oz, well see. Too much weed to smoke!


Wow! Hope my plans pan out close to what you do . I mean shit you got it going on man . I think i can four in my tent and do decent..cuttin bubba today ,lookin for 1 1/2 oz. Next run going to be good though no more 18" plants . Got me some room..good luck on court case ,and your daddy


----------



## sleezy1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Day 36 of flower. Watered week 5 nutes today. Sprayed Serenade on the shortest bitch. Thats it.


----------



## curly604 (Feb 19, 2012)

looking real good man, im about to start up my run with two 300w panels running 6 girls as well check out my sig if ya get the chance new lights arnt in till sometime this week though..... shitty deal about the case man fuck the police dont let those haters get you down


----------



## sleezy1 (Feb 20, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looking real good man, im about to start up my run with two 300w panels running 6 girls as well check out my sig if ya get the chance new lights arnt in till sometime this week though..... shitty deal about the case man fuck the police dont let those haters get you down


Sup Curly? Ya ill check out your grow now bro. Ya fuck those crooked ass cops, but its all good cuz I have a good lawyer, and this fuck got caught lying numerous times. DA already making deals with my lawyer, probably will be going on back and forth for 1-6 more months anyways. Not tripping, just a pain in the ass that some crooked fuck lied on his report and got caught and now I have to waste my time with this shit.


----------



## curly604 (Feb 20, 2012)

fuck i hear ya bro sounds like a bunch of bullshit i live in canada jail is fucking slack up here .... not that i have been personally but ive had a few buddies go in for a while and they said it was a breeze , nintendo in your cell if you can afford it drugs and liqour are plentiful ... this is minimum security but still haha what a joke had to throw in this bit made me think of weak ass canadian jail oh and if you don't know the trailor park boys you should check them out 

[video=youtube;bukMYzhqJNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bukMYzhqJNE[/video]


----------



## jackfrostking (Feb 20, 2012)

yea im using house and gardens 2 awesome results 
gj man enjoy ur trees


----------



## loved hps love led more (Feb 20, 2012)

wow man looking fucking great in there , love the garden man good to see your getting good results with the blackstars wasnt to sure about them but now i think i might give em a try .


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 20, 2012)

wow, impressive stuff, first time i've clicked on an led grow. very interesting stuff, done well with what you are working with for sure, good to see people trying new things and coming up with great results, technology is changing, and so is our erbs 

impressive to say the least mate, and i love the colours the led's give off. trippy shite


----------



## fankjew (Feb 20, 2012)

i guess leogets was telling the truth


----------



## curly604 (Mar 27, 2012)

whats up sleezy? you still around man ? hope that case didnt catch ya would love to see how the girls are doing man hope all is well cheers buddy


----------



## Gnut69 (Jun 3, 2012)

I want to be the luck shirt!!!!!!!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Guys, Im back. Check out my current grow:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/541175-blackstar-led-grow-4-bubba.html#post7649345


----------



## supchaka (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome back, long time no see! Hope all is well.


----------

